#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  نهر النيل..بين الأغاني والأماني

## د0 احمد فنديس

*علي ضفاف نهر النيل الخالد انسابت أعذب الألحان المصاحبة لأرق الكلمات التى شكلت أجمل الأغنيات ومن أشهر ما لحن وغنى موسيقار الأجيال الراحل محمد عبد الوهاب تلك القصيدة الخالدة التى أبدعها الشاعر العظيم الراحل محمود حسن إسماعيل وأعنى بها قصيدة النهر الخالد "واهب الخلد للزمان وساقي الحب والأغاني" وإذا كان النيل أشهر "موصل جيد للحضارة" فانه يتحول أحيانا إلى أجمل وأطول قيثارة تمتد بطول مصر لتسقي شعبها الفنان أحلي الأنغام فهو دائما مسافر زاده الخيال والسحر والعطر والظلال 0
وعلي مر الزمان يسافر النيل: من الجنوب إلي الشمال ومن السماء إلي الأرض ومن الأرض الي السماء يحمل في جعبته زاده الجميل المؤلف من السحر والعطر والظلال ففوق صفحته أودعت أم موسى عليه السلام وليدها الرضيع أمانة في عنقه فحافظ عليها حتى رده الله إليها وغير بعيد عن مياهه اجتمع السحرة ليباروه بسحرهم فغلبهم أجمعين بأمر ربه كما أن منظر الشروق أو الغروب عند شاطئيه هو السحر بعينه0وكثيرا ما حملت مياهه الطاهرة سفن الفراعنة وهي تحمل البخور والعطور كما أن ماؤه عنبر غنّى له العندليب الأسمر : "يا تبر سايل بين شطين ياحلو يااسمر  لولا سمارك جوا العين ما كان تنور" 0
إن أجمل مكان يمكن أن يجلس فيه الأحبة إنما هو ركن ظليل علي شاطئ النيل "في رياض نضّر الله ثراها وسقي من كرم النيل رباها" ولهذا يقول الحبيب لحبيبه "إمتي الزمان يسمح يا جميل وأقعد معاك علي شط النيل" 0
ويوم أبدعت "درة مصر" أم كلثوم رائعة الشاعر الكبير أحمد شوقي :
   من أي عهد في القرى تتدفق    وبأي كف في المدائن تغدق
   ومن السماء نزلت أم فجرت من عليا الجنان جداولا تترقرق
علي نغمات الموسيقار الرائع الرائد صاحب النغمات الجزلة رياض السنباطى فإنها كانت تسكب في مهجة كل مستمع وخياله صورة تدفق ماء النهر الكريم وإروائها لظمأ كل المدائن بذلك الماء النازل من السماء وكأنه يتساقط علي الأرض من الجنان العلي 0
وكم خُيل إلي أن نهر النيل يحب مصر أكثر من حبه لأي بلد آخر وإلا ما قال علي لسان محمود حسن إسماعيل : "أنا النيل مقبرة للغزاة       أنا الشعب ناري تبيد الطغاة"
                         "أنا الموت في كل شبر إذا عدوك يا مصر لاحت خطاه" 
وما قطع خمسة الآلاف من الكيلومترات ليتلقى بمصر عند حدودها الجنوبية وما تثنى بداخلها لمسافة تقترب من الألف كيلومتر ليقبل كل مكان في واديه قبل أن يفتح ذراعيه أو فرعيه ليحتضن دلتاه بشدة قبل مغادرته أرضها ليرتمي في أحضان البحر المتوسط 0وربما لا يعرف الكثيرون أن أذرع النيل أو فروعه كانت قديما سبعة أفرع 0 
ويرجع حب نهر النيل لمصر لأنه في الحقيقة أحد أبنائها فهو من مواليدها ففي عصر الميوسين رابع عصور الزمن الجيولوجي الثالث أي منذ نحو 14 مليون سنة كونت الأمطار الغزيرة التى كانت تهطل بشدة فوق جبال البحر الأحمر مجموعة الوديان التى اندفعت مياهها غربا وشمالا مع الانحدار العام لسطح الأرض لتشكل جد نهر النيل الحالي قبل أن تجف الأمطار وتصبح المنطقة صحراء جرداء بدليل وجود عشرات الوديان الجافة في الصحراء الشرقية وأشهرها وديان : شعيت وخريط والعلاقي وقنا 0
وعندما كتب محمود حسن إسماعيل "شابت علي أرضه الليالي وضيعت عمرها الجبال" كان يلمس حقائق جغرافية وحضارية عديدة فالليالي تشيب علي ضفاف النيل وهو أبدا فتى يافع فى عنفوان شبابه والجبال يضيع عمرها وهذه حقيقة جغرافية فذرات تربته الخصبة ما هي إلا نتائج تفتيت مياه الأمطار لصخور هضاب المنابع تلك الصخور النارية في هضبة أثيوبيا التى تفتتها قطرات المطر لترسبها سهلاً فيضياً خصباً علي ضفافه الكريمة0
أما "ولم يزل يسكن الديارا ويسكب النور للحياري" فتعنى أن النهر الكريم وهو يجرى في ديارنا فإنه ينير لنا حياتنا حقيقة ومجازا 0قديما وحديثا0قديما عندما ولدت علي ضفافه أول حضارة في الدنيا أنارت الطريق لكل الحائرين بظهور أول الموحدين قبل الأديان السماوية وهو إخناتون0 وحديثا لأنه ينير الدنيا بالكهرباء المولدة من مياهه بعد اندفاعها من السد العالي0 
ولقد سمع "إسماعيل" ما دار بين النيل والأشجار والأزهار من حوار وهو يجلس علي شاطئه مباشرة في بلدته "النخيلة" بمحافظة أسيوط فبلل قريحته بمياهه العطرة وكتب :
سمعت في شطك الجميل  ما قالت الريح للنخيل
يسبح الطير أم يغنى      ويسكب الحب للخليل
وأغصن تلك أم صبايا شربن من خمرة الأصيل
وقد أدرك الشاعر الكبير وهو جالس علي شاطئ النيل الجميل سر الحوار الأزلي بين  الريح والنخيل الباسق علي ضفافه ذلك النخيل الذى يشبه سعفه المفرود في الهواء أكف ضراعة كهنة آمون وهم يرفعونها ليحمى الله مصر من كل شر فالريح تستريح من طول سفرها بالاستلقاء علي أوراق النخيل العالي0ثم تبدأ في البوح بهمومها فينصحها النخيل بالارتماء في أحضان النيل و بين أمواجه لكن الإبداع كله والجمال كله عندما شبه الشاعر أغصن الأشجار التى تميلها الريح ناحية المياه بصبايا يشربن من خمرة الأصيل وهو المعنى ذاته الذي رددته "أم كلثوم" فى أغنية شمس الأصيل عندما غنت : 
"شمس الأصيل دهبت خوص النخيل يا نيل تحفة ومتصورة في صحبتك يا جميل"
وفى الربيع "كان النسيم غنوة النيل يغنيها وميته الحلوه تفضل تعيد فيها0وموجه الهادى كان عوده ونور الفجر أوتاره ألم أقل لك عزيزى القارئ ان النيل الحبيب يتحول الى آلة موسيقية عذبة وقتما يشاء 0
هذا النيل البديع اعتراه الشحوب في السنوات الأخيرة فبعد أن غنينا له مع أم كلثوم يوم بدأنا في بناء السد العالي "حولنا مجرى النيل" حولنا الأغنية بدورنا الى "لوثنا نهر النيل" وأصبحنا وكأننا نهتف بكل فخر !!  "لوثناك سممناك ياللي خسارة فينا عَطاك" ورغم أن واقعنا المعاصر يشهد في كل يوم أن الحروب القادمة سوف تكون "حروب مياه" إلا أن ((الست سنية لا تزال سايبة الميه ترخ ترخ من الحنفية)) فطبقا لتقارير المجالس القومية المتخصصة يبلغ الفاقد  في مياه الشرب الى 74% من الكميات المنتجة بما يتجاوز المسموح به عالميا وهو 25% وكأننا أنصح من كل خلق الله حتى نبدد هذه النسبة التى تقدر بنحو 8 مليار متر مكعب تتكلف 4 مليون جنيه يوميا0
وعندما طالبت "أم كلثوم" المصريين بعدم البخل بمياهه العذبة وإعطائها لكل من طلبها قائلة :
لا تبخلوا بمائها علي ظمى وأطعموا من خيرها كل فمِ
فإنها لم يدر بخلدها أن يأتي يوم يستنزف المصريون ماء نيلهم ولا يتبعوا في تعاملهم معه الآية الكريمة " 000وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا000" (الأعراف – 31) فيا "شباب النيل يا عماد الجيل هذه مصر تناديكم فهبوا ثم سيروا كل جمع في سبيل" لتحافظوا علي ماء النيل وتمنعوه من كل دخيل وتراعوه فى النهار وفي الليل لتشربوا منه الماء السلسبيل وتتنسموا من فوق أمواجه النسيم العليل ليبقى لكم جيلاً بعد جيل وعلي الأمد الطويل يروى أشجاركم والنخيل في واديه العاطر الجميل وعلي الله قصد السبيل0*
--------------------------------------
مهدى إلي السيدة  الفاضلة : ماما زوزو
منشور بجريدة الجمهورية 27/9/2002

----------


## ماما زوزو

*الله الله الله الله الله
على الجمال والروعة
حقيقى قلمك يادكتور احمد   
مالوش حل من روعة كتاباته وكلامة
الاكثر من رائع...............
لك كل التحية والتقدير والشكر الجزيل
لهذة المعزوفة الجميلة فى حق النيل
والله يادكتور احمد
انا باعشق النيل بشكل لايتصوره احد
ليت كل المصريين يعشقوة ويخافون علية

كل الشكر والتقدير للاستاذ 
عاطف هلال   
لانه لفت نظرى لهذة المنظومة الرائعة
لكما جزيل شكرى
*

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*أشكرك كل الشكر أيتها الكريمة
والحمد لله أن هناك من يتمسك بحبه لمصرنا ونيلنا
وهذا المقال أهديته اليك لأنك من محبى النيل مثلي
ومثل الحبيب العزيز العلامة مهندس عاطف هلال
الذى دائما ما (يعطف) علي كلما هل (كالهلال)
تحيتى*

----------


## Om Hossam

*السيد الدكتور/ أحمد
اشكرك من أعماقى على هذه المقالة العظيمة التى ارتدت حقاقها العملية أسلوبا أدبيا شيقا يجعل اى شخص يقرأ حروفها حرفا حرفا ليستمتع بجمال النيل كما وصفه الشعراء وكم هو جميل ليلا عندما تنعكس عليه الاضواء فتراه فى ابهى زينة كالعروس فى ليلة عرسها ولكن النيل وعلى الرغم من كل الملوثات التى تسبب فيها الكثيرون الا ان النيل كل ليلة فى عرس و يوميا امر على النيل اثناء ذهابى وايابى من عملى وصدقنى اذا قلت لحضرتك اننى يوميا انظر اليه واتأمله واتأمل النخيل على جانبيه خاصة وقت الاصيل فيتبادر الى ذهنى شمس الاصيل
حقيقى مقالتك لا استطيع أن أوفيها حقها لان سيادتك جعلتنى اسرح بخاطرى واسعد كما لو اننى أقف على ضفاف النيل فعلا
مع خالص تحياتى
أم حسام*

----------


## atefhelal

*أسجل مرورى .. تحية لمن يحيى الجمال والحكمة والإنتماء فى ضمائرنا .. أخى الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد فنديس .. ولى عودة بمشيئة الرحمن*

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*السيدة الفاضلة أم حسام.تحية طيبة .ولا شكر علي واجب
عندما كنت طالبا في قسم الجغرافيا جامعة القاهرة (القديم) المواجه لمديرية أمن الجيزة
كنت أخرج من محاضراتى مباشرة وأتجه نحوه.أستقل الأتوبيس النهري حتى ما سبيرو وأعود
ومعي راديو ترانزستور  غالبا ما كانت تذيع محطة (أم كلثوم) قصيدة النهر الخالد لعبد الوهاب
كان ذلك قمة استمتاعي وغاية سعادتي
واليوم أمر عليه فأشرب المر
ففوق رأسي عند نهاية الكوبري وأمام تمثال نهضة مصر
يرتفع علم مدنس يتدلي كشرابة خرج 
لوث النيل والتماثيل والجامعة والمكان كله
هو علم إسرائيل
أدعوك لقراءة مقال منشور لي هنا هو
كفاه تعاليا
دمت بخير ذهابا وإيابا
وسلامى لحسام والحفيد العزيز*

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*الكريم مهندس عاطف
أنا في انتظارك......
قلمى علي ورقي و....
ياريت ياريت
تهل ولكن طوال الشهر وليس في أوله
أكتب الآن حوارا وهابيا سأهديه لك
يا رمز الزمن الجميل...كالنيل
دمت طيبا*

----------


## atefhelal

*ياعاشق النيل علمنى الآن كيف أعشقه
بعد أن حجب السفهاء عنى جمال تألقه
وألقوا بالغث الغثيث به وعذبوه بأى شيئ يقلقه
ونسوا أشعار العشق له ومن أى عهد كان تدفقه
ونسوا عذوبة سقياه وهواه لنا وتشوقه
فأضحت أغانى العشق له وجعا للقلب يمزقه
رحماك ربى من غباء يقتل فى النيل ترقرقه
وهو أصل الخير فينا وأصل النماء ومنطقه* 

*أخى الحبيب الدكتور أحمد فنديس
لى عودة قريبة أشاركك العشق فيها لنيلنا العظيم ، وأتحدث فيها عن السموم التى قتلت الأحياء والأسماك فى نيلنا الحبيب وفيما يصب فيه من بحيرات كانت مصدرا لاينضب للخير لنا .. فالمعركة من أجل إعادة الحياة للنيل ولتلك البحيرات ، وكذلك حقنا التاريخى فى مياهه تفوق بكثير أى معركة أخرى .. فهى معركة من أجل البقاء ..وهى معركة الأجيال كلهم ..*

وألتقى معك على الخير دائما بإذن الله

----------


## بنت مصر

الله عليك يا دكتور احمد فنديس استاذي الغالي
بمروري علي حروفك اتعلم كيف احب  بلادي
وبمروري على حروفك اشتم رائحة مصر وطين مصر ونيل مصر

تحية تقدير واحترام لعاشق مصر ونيل مصر  :: 


بسنت

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

الدكتور أحمد فنديس الغالي
أضم صوتي الي صوت بنت مصر
بمروري علي حروفك اتعلم كيف احب بلادي
وبمروري على حروفك اشتم رائحة مصر وطين مصر ونيل مصر

تحياتي لكما  ::

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*((رحماك ربى من غباء يقتل فى النيل ترقرقه
وهو أصل الخير فينا وأصل النماء   ومنطقه))

الحبيب الغالي.كنت في أسوان وغرفت من مائه الزلال بكفيّ وشربت
نعم هو أصل الخير.وأنا أطلق عليه (حابي الخير) ولا نماء بدون ماء
ولا ماء إلا ماؤه العذب الفرات.جالب الخيرات 
يجب أن نحميه ونرعاه كما رعانا آلاف السنوات
قبل أن يتسرسب من بين أيدينا
ويشمت الأعداء ويقولون
أبوكو السقا (النيل) مات
بعد الشر عليه وعلي كل نقطة من مائه
نقطة في عين كل طامع وحاسد
دمت كالنيل جالبا للخيرات
أخوكم احمد*

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*((بمروري علي حروفك اتعلم كيف احب بلادي اشتم رائحة مصر وطين مصر ونيل مصر))
شكرا يا بنت مصر ونيل مصر 
تصوري.عندما أكون ظمآنا وأسمع عبد الوهاب يغني

يا واهب الخلد للزمان
يا (ساقي) الحب والأغاني
هات
إسقني
ودعني
أهيم
كالطير في الجنان
يضيع الظمأ وتبتل العروق

اليوم كنت معه نتجاذب 
أطراف الحديث 
في نادى جامعة القاهرة
الواقع علي النيل مباشرة
دمت بخير*

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*الحبيب عمرو إسماعيل
شكرا علي كلامك الطيب.الجميل
يا ابن مصر والنيل
أرجو أن تكون بخير دوما
لك تحيتى*

----------


## atefhelal

*قد أسأنا كثيرا إلى النيل الحبيب ، روح مصر وشريان حياتها . لوثناه بمخلفات السفن السياحية ، وصنادل نقل بضائعنا دون ضمير أو رقابة حكيمة من حكامنا ، كما لوثناه بصرف مدننا وفضلاتها ومخلفات مصانعنا ، واشتكى أحبابنا وخاصة عند مصباته فى رشيد ودمياط من مختلف أنواع التلوث الصلبة المذابة والعالقة فيه ، وأوشكت الأسماك أن تلفظ أنفاسها من كثرة السموم التى رماها المفسدون فى مجراه منا ، ومابقى من أسماكه على قيد الحياة أصبح يهدد حياة الغلابى من شعبنا بما حمله من السموم عندما يتناولونه تلبية لنداء بطونهم الجائعة وإسكاتا لصرخاتها ...

لم يكتفى المفسدون بتلويث هواء مصر وجوها .. للدرجة التى فازت القاهرة بالمركز الأول على كل مدن العالم فى هذا النوع من التلوث .. القاهرة التى يسكنها 15 مليون نسمه ، ويجرى فيها 1.2 مليون سيارة تنفث سمومها صباح كل يوم فى شوارعها ، بالإضافة إلى أدخنة المصانع وعوادمها ، وإلى مايحرقه البعض من زبالتهم ، وإلى ماترميه الصحراء على رءوسنا من رمالها تأديبا وتهذيبا لنا .. لم يكتفى المفسدون بذلك فاتجهوا بفسادهم إلى نيلنا الحبيب .. !! .

نهر النيل لمصر هو الحياة نفسها ، وهو مصدر الإلهام لشعرائنا ، وهو الترويح البسيط لبسطاء قومنا .. من مائه نرتوى ونغسل مع أجسادنا همومنا ، ونروى به أرضنا فتجود لنا بثمارها وخيراتها ، ومن مائه مصدرا هاما للكهرباء ينير ظلمة الليل لنا ، وعلى سطحه ينتقل الناس فى أسفارهم ونزههم وننقل عليه بضائعنا .. فكل عام ننقل بضائعا بماقيمته مائة مليون من الجنيهات ، كما يعطينا تدفق مياهه عند خزان أسوان (1) 345 ميجاوات من القدرة الكهربية ، وعند خزان أسوان (2) 270 ميجاوات ، وعند السد العالى 2100 ميجاوات وعند إسنا 90 ميجاوات ، وعند نجع حمادى 5 ميجاوات .. بإجمالى أكثر من 25% من إجمالى قدرة كهرباء مصر كلها ، وكان تدفق مياهه عند السد العالى وحده يعطى نصف احتياجات مصر من الكهرباء حتى أوائل الثمانينيات من القرن الماضى ..

وفيما يلى بعض المعلومات عن نيلنا الحبيب :

·	86 %  من ماء النيل تأتى سنويا من النيل الأزرق الذى يأتى بمياهه من بحيرة تانا Tana  فى أثيوبيا ، والباقى يأتينا من النيل الأبيض من بحيرة فكتوريا فى أوغندا ، ويلتقى النهران الأزرق والأبيض ويتجهان بمائهما ليصبان فى بحيرة ناصر خلف السد العالى .
·	بدون موافقة إثيوبيا تم إنشاء السد العالى عام 1964-1971 فهل كان يجب أخذ موافقة إثيوبيا ؟! . والسد العالى كما أعطى لمصر مياها إضافية ، وأمدها بكهرباء كانت فى أمس الحاجة لها ، وتكونت جنوبه بحيرة صناعية من أعظم بحيرات العالم .. إلا أن فريقا من العلماء يتهمه بأنه قد دمر البيئة أمامه وخلفه ، ومنع تخصيب أرض مصر ودلتاها وتجديد حياتها سنويا يطمى النيل المحجوز جنوبه ، كما دمر الحياة البيولوجية وتنوعها الطبيعى على طول مجراه من بعده حتى مصباته ، وعلى رأس ذلك التنوع الثروة السمكية التى كانت فى متناول أى فلاح بسنارته البسيطة وهو جالس يتسلى على ضفافه أو ضفاف فروعه وقنواته .. كما جعل السد العالى تدفق المياه شماله أقل سرعة وأكثر ركودا مما ساعد على تولد أنواعا جديدة من الأحياء المائية تعشق السكون والركود ، على رأسها الكثير من الحشرات والطفيليات واللافقاريات الحاملة للأمراض .. كما أن الفاقد بالبخر من بحيرة ناصر يصل سنويا إلى 15 مليون كيلومتر مكعب من المياه العذبه ...
·	وماذا يكون موقف مصر إذا بدأت إثيوبيا فى إنشاء ماشاء لها من السدود دون الرجوع إلى مصر وأخذ موافقتها .. وإن فعلت فسوف يؤثر ذلك سلبا على حصة مصر من مياه النيل ويحرم مصر من مصدر هام لحياتها وحياة شعبها .. !! .*



*الدعوة موجهة لصديقى الدكتور أحمد فندبس بحكم تخصصه وعشقه للنيل ، وطرحه أساسا لهذا الموضوع الهام .. أن يحدثنا ولايخشى الإطالة فى موضوع حساس .. هو حق مصر التاريخى فى مياه النيل وكيف نحمى هذا الحق من أعداء الداخل والخارج .. كما أن الدعوة موجهة للمشاركة من كل عشاق مصر ونيلها الحبيب ..  *

----------


## atefhelal

*لقد شرب أخى الدكتور أحمد فنديس من مياه النيل عند أسوان واستمتع بطعمها وأحس بعذوبتها ، فما زال النيل نقيا عذبا هناك والحمد لله .. والصورة المرفقة تبين جمال النيل ونقائه فى هذه المنطقة من مصر الحبيبة ..*


*ويلاحظ الإخوة الذين يتفضلون بالمرور على هذه الصفحة .. أننى أردت أن أجعل ماطرحه الدكتور أحمد فنديس بأسلوبه الشيق وعرضه الجميل موضوعا شاملا عن النيل .. ذلك النيل الذى وهب الحياة والحب  لمصر والمصريين ..*


*وفى تصورى أن يكون هدفنا على هذه الصفحة هو :
1-	كيف نحافظ على مايمكن استخدامه من مياه النيل طبقا لإتفاقية عام 1929 المعدلة عام 1959 (سوف نتعرض لها فيما بعد) وكميتها 55.5 مليار متر مكعب ، وذلك بترشيد استهلاك مياه النيل المتاحة فى أغراض الرى والخدمات السكانية والصناعية وتقليل الفاقد منها ، والمنع الصارم لأى تلوث للنيل وفروعه وبحيرات مصبه فى شمال الدلتا ، وكيف قى شأن التلوث أن ننسق مع كل دول حوض النيل لدراسة المشكلات البيئية وكيف نتعاون فى التصدى لها .
2-	كيف نحرص على تأمين مصالح مصر وحقها التاريخى فى مياه النيل ، وكيف نواجه التهديدات الداخلية والخارجية التى تمس تلك المصالح تحقيقا للأمن القومى ، ولكى نقى أطفالنا وأحفادنا حربا مع جيراننا فى الجنوب من أجل الماء والغذاء ..*

----------


## atefhelal

*فى مجال تلوث النهر ، نبدأ بالإنجازات والأنشطة المخططة لحمايته :*

*صدر القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1994 خاصا بحماية الشواطئ والبيئة البحرية من التلوث ومكملا للقانون 48 لسنة 1982 الخاص بحماية نهر النيل .
وخلال عام 2000/2001 أعلنت وزارة البيئة المصرية بوجوب خلو مجرى النهر من كافة المخلفات الصناعية الناتجة عن صرف عدد 34 شركة صناعية كبرى بما يقدر بحوالى 100 مليون متر مكعب من السموم فى مجرى النهر . وتشكلت لجان من وزارة البيئة ووزارة الرى وشرطة المسحات المائية لمراقبة التهر ورصد المخالفات وضبطها .. والخريطةالمرفقة تبين مواقع معظم تلك المصانع على ضفتى النهر .

ووضعت وزارة البيئة برنامجا يتم تنفيذه على أربعة مراحل لحماية النهر من التلوث :*

*المرحلة الأولى* *: (حماية مجرى النيل من التلوث بمخلفات الصناعة) تبدأ فى سيتمبر 1996 وتنتهى فى ديسمبر 1998 ، ورصدت لها ميزانية قدرها 360 مليون جنيه ، يتم دعمها تمويليا بواسطة الشركات المسببة للتلوث وعددها 34 شركة صناعية  (المفروض أن هذه المرحلة قد تم تنفيذها ..!! .)
*
*المرحلة الثانية* *: (حماية مآخذ مياه الشرب بمجرى النهر وفروعه من التلوث بمخلفات الصناعة) تبدأ فى يناير 1999 وتنتهى فى ديسمبر 2002 ، وتم رصد ميزانية لها 120 مليون جنيه ، يتم دعمها تمويليا من الشركات المسببة للتلوث وعددها 24 شركة صناعية . والوضع الحالى طبقا لبيانات وزارة البيئة فى يوليو 2001 هو : 21 شركة نفذت التزاماتها والباقى فى سيبلة إلى التنقيذ .*
*المرحلة الثالثة* *: (حماية بحيرات شمال الدلتا من تلوث مخلفات المصانع) تبدأ فى ينلير 2002 وتنتهى فى ديسمبر 2006 ، وتم رصد ميزانية لها 260 مليون جنيه يتم دعمها تمويليا من الشركات المسببة للتلوث وعددها 54 شركة .. والوضع الحالى (فى يوليو 2001 ) هو التزام 10 مصانع فقط والباقى فى سبيله إلى الوفاء بالتزاماته طبقا لبيانات وزارة البيئة .*
*المرحلة الرابعة* *: (تختص بحماية شواطئ البحر الأبيض وخليج السويس) تبدأ فى يناير 2001 وتنتهى فى ديسمبر 2008 ، وتم رصد ميزانية تقديرية لها حوالى 300 مليون جنيه يتم دعمها من الشركات المسببة للتلوث وعددها 36 شركة من بينهم 15 شركة فى خليج السويس .*

*وخلال عام 200/2001 تم إنشاء أربعة مراسى على ضفاف النيل مجهزة بنظام للصرف الصحى لمخلفات السفن السياحية Nile Cruisers . واحدة منهم فى القاهرة ، والثانية فى ألمنيا ، والثالثة فى أسيوط ، والرابعة فى سوهاج ، ويجرى إنشاء مرسى خامس بنفس الواصفات فى أسوان .

وفى صيف عام 2000 تم نشر دراسة بمواصفات مياه النيل ودرجة صلاحيتها للإستخدامات المختلفة عن طريق معامل وزارة البيئة بالتعاون مع وزارة الرى ، وغطت الدراسة مياه النهر من حلوان حتى مصباته فى رشيد ودمياط ، ولم أتمكن من الحصول على تلك الدراسة أو نتائجها للأسف .

ملاحظة : البيانات السابقة مصدرها وزارة البيئة المصرية

وبالمناسبة (Al-Ahram Weekly 18-24 june 1998 ) قامت حملة هجوم ولوم شديدة على وزير الرى المصرى من أعضاء مجلس الشعب فى جلسته يوم يوم الأحد 14 يونيو 1998 لفشله فى حماية النيل من التلوث ، وذلك بعد صدور قانون حماية النيل عام 1982 ، وأدانه الأعضاء لتهاونه فى تطبيق القانون إلى الدرجة التى أصبح فيها النيل عبارة عن بلاعة للصرف الصحى ومخلفات المصانع والأهالى ، وأصبح مقبرة للحيوانات النافقة .. ، ولتهاونه فى السماح بالبناء العشوائى على ضفافه مما كون حائطا خرسانيا منع الشعب من التمتع بمنظره وهوائه . وقالت فايدة كامل عضو مجلس الشعب أن النيل أصبح ضحية للعدوانيين وأنشطتهم العدائية .. وأشار سيد حماد عضو مجلس الشعب عن المنصورة إلى أن الفساد فى المجالس المحلية المرتشية هو الذى أدى إلى تلوث ماء النيل ، وقال إن قوانين مصر لايتم تطبيقها إلا على المواطن العادى الغلبان ، أما الواصلين وأصحاب النفوذ فهم فوق كل قانون فى هذا البلد ....

ولاحياة لمن تنادى .. كما أن المشكلة هى ضياع المسئولية عن حماية النيل بين وزارة البيئة ووزارة الرى والمجالس المحلية وشرطة المسطحات المائية .. وأخيرا عدم الثقة فى بيانات الحكومة .. !!.

وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله ...  *

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*العزيز المهندس عاطف هلال:
شكرا أيها الحبيب علي ثقتك الغالية.وإن كانت كتابتى ستتوارى خجلا الي جوار ما خطه يراعك المبدع.أما وقد لوثناه فهذه حقيقة مؤكدة وأخشى أن أقول بعدها أننا لا نستحق مياه هذا النهر الكريم بعدما أزعجناه.وإن كان هذا يدل علي انفصام في شخصيتنا لأننا نلوثه ـ إلا من عرف قدره ـ ثم نبكى عليه. أما عن مضار بناء السد ـ رغم كثرتها ـ إلا أنها تتضاءل بجانب فوائده..فكما أشرت سيادتكم وأنرت عقولنا بما أضافته مياهه الكريمة الي (كهرباء مصر) إلا أنه قد حماها بإذن الله ـ من خطر الفيض أو الغيض.فهو إن فاض (أكثر من المعقول) حطم وأغرق ودمر ونشر الخراب. وهو إن غاض (لا أعاد الله ذلك ) انتشرت المجاعات والأوبئة والصراعات وأكل الناس كل شيء يجدونه حتى القطط والكلاب ثم…أكلوا بعضهم…كما حدث أيام الشدة المستنصرية. أما حق مصر التاريخي فهذا أمر (تاريخى) ثابت علي مر الأيام كدولة مصب…يجري فيها النهر بطولها من حدودها الي حدودها…ولسنا في حاجة الي شهادة (هيرودوت) وكل الجغرافيين والرحالة علي مر الزمن لنثبته…ومع ذلك فإن الأمر يتطلب دراسة متأنية سأتولي العكوف عليها خلال الأيام المقبلة.وكما قلت في مقال لي كفانا مؤامرات (خارجية) تحاك ضد نيلنا ولسنا في حاجة الي (مؤامرات داخلية) تكيد له بتلويثه…فلنخفف نحن أعباءه الداخلية باحترامنا له..ولن أقول تقديسه كما كان يفعل العقلاء منا (الفراعنة) يكفينا حمايته من سفهائنا الجهلة..الذين سيشربون نتائج جهالتهم بعدما (يفيض به الكيل من أفعالنا) ويطفش باحثا عن أناس غيرنا.دمت طيب القلب ودودا.ولك عظيم تقديري*

وعذرا في تأخر ردى لعطل مفاجئ في حاسوبي تم إصلاحه منذ نصف ساعة فقط

----------


## Om Hossam

*استاذى الفاضل/ عاطف هلال
حقيقى تحية يملؤها الفخر بسيادتكم عاى هذا الكم من المعلومات التى اوردتها عن تلوث مياه النيل واضيف الى ماكتبته سيادتكم بعض ما سمعته من أحد الاساتذة الذين يعملون فى معامل البحوث فى حديث تلفزيونى عن تلوث مياه النيل الاسبوع الماضى
فمن ضمن ما قاله انه بالرغم من وجود مغاطس لفضلات البواخر السياحية فى الاقصر واسوان الا ان تلك السفن لاتلتزم بالقاء فضلاتها فى تلك المغاطس مما يجعل مياه النيل فى منطقة الاقصر واسوان من اشد المناطق تلوثا وذكر فى حديثه ان بعض المناطق تلوث مياه النيل فيها يفوق المعدل اللازم لتلوث المياه وعندما سالته المذيعةهل مياه النيل بصفة عامة ملوثة أم لا كان رده عليها ليست كل مياه النيل ملوثة بالكامل ولكن الاجزاء التى تمر على مصانع ومناطق سكانية مزدحمة تكون أكثر تلوثا من غيرها 
ارجو الاجابة على سؤالى هذا : كتب عن تلوث النيل كثيرا وفشلت كل الجهات المختصة حتى الان فى حمايته من التلوث فهل  ثوجد لدى سيادتكم أولدى الدكتور / أحمد بعض الاقتراحات التى تستطيعون سيادتكم من واقع وجودكم فى التدريس بالجامعات نشرها فى الجرائد 
أم حسام*

----------


## atefhelal

*أهلا حبيبى الدكتور أحمد فنديس وألف حمد الله على سلامة حاسوبك ، لاأراك الله فيه مكروهاأبدا ، لكى نستمتع بثراء ويلاغة كلماتك فى هذا الموضوع الذى يجب أن نجعله موضوع الساعة وكل ساعة ..

سيدتى الفاضلة أم حسام 

سعيد جدا باهتمامك بنيل مصر الحبيب ، أما سؤالك عن اقتراحات لمكافحة تلوث النيل ..فالإقتراحات كثيره .. وأهمها خطط وزارة البيئة وقانون حماية النيل رقم 48 لسنة 1982 وفيهما الكفاية .. المهم هو تنفيذ الخطط وتطبيق القانون على الكبير قبل الصغير ..تحياتى وتمنياتى الطيبة لك*

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*(((المهم هو تنفيذ الخطط وتطبيق القانون على الكبير قبل الصغير )))
هذه هى آفة مصر
إذا لوث الكبير نهر النيل تركوه وإذا لوثه المواطن الجاهل أقاموا عليه الحد
في خريطتكم المرفقة سيدى العزيز (فضيحة) بمعنى الكلمة..فمياه النهر تئن
من شمال أسوان الي ساحل المتوسط من المخلفات الصناعية
المسئولة عنها مصانع معظمها تابع للدولة
فلو تمكنا من الحد من هذه التلويثات وحدها
لراق النيل وفاق وأصبح ماؤه هو الترياق
غدا يا حبيبي بداية العام الدراسي
دى راسى واجعتني من التحضير لأول يوم
...
متى موعد إجازة نصف العام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تصبح علي خير أيها الحبيب*

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*السيدة الفاضلة أم حسام.تحية طيبة وشكرا جزيلا علي اهتمامك بقضايا الوطن

يا ليت كل مؤمن بعزها يحبها حبى لها
كما غنت ثومة في (صوت الوطن)

أمنية أتمنى أن تشغل بال الجميع
دمت بخير*

----------


## atefhelal

*قال صديقى الدكتور أحمد فنديس :
"غدا ياحبيبى بداية العام الدراسى "
"دى راسى وجعتنى من التحضير لأول يوم"  ..
 وأتمنى أن يجد صديقى وقتا وأن أجد معه أيضا بعض الوقت لكى يكتمل هذا الموضوع الهام .. فما بقى منه أكثر مما انتهينا منه ..*

*اليوم أحاول أن أنهى موضوع التلوث لكى أبدأ موضوعا جديدا حول أحوال النيل وموارد مصر المائية . ونعلم أن هناك أربع بحيرات تقع كلها شمال الدلتا ، هم بحيرات المنزلة والبرلس وإدكو ومريوط ، ونعلم أن مدينة بورسعيد محصورة بين البحر وبحيرة المنزلة ، وقد افتطع أهالى بورسعيد مساحات كبيرة من شمال البحيرة وردموها ليزرعوا فيها مبانيهم ، وقلدهم فى ذلك أهالى مدينتى المنزلة والمطرية جنوب البحيرة .. 

بحيرة المنزلة هى أكبر البحيرات الأربعة المذكورة ويبلغ مساحتها 1710 كم مربع ، وتقطعها قناة السويس فى الجزء الشرقى منها ... وكان إنتاجها من الأسماك 34% من الأسماك المستهلكة فى السوق المحلى عام 1976 ، وأصبحت تلك النسبة 28% عام 1998 .. ولاتوجد إحصائيات بعد ذلك ، إلا أن هذه النسبة فى هبوط مستمر يقترب من حالة الإنعدام .. ومع ذلك فإن إنتاج بحيرة المنزلة من الأسماك مازال يمثل حوالى 50% من الإنتاج الكلى للأربع بحيرات .. بما يعنى أن الإنتاج الكلى لتلك البحيرات من الثروة السمكية أصبح هزيلا كنتيجة مباشرة للتلوث الذى أصاب تلك البحيرات .
وتأنى مياه بحيرة المنزلة من تسعة مصارف وترع أهمها مصرف فارسكور ومصرف السرو ومصرف الباجوس ومصرف أبو غريدة ومصرف بحر البقر . وتتصل البحيرة بالبحر الأبيض لتصب فيه نفاياتها التى جمعتها من المصارف عن طريق ثلاث قنوات (بوغاز) ، أهمهما بوغاز الجميل .

وتزداد نوعية المياه فى بحيرة المنزلة سوءا مع الأيام نتيجة لصب المصارف المذكوره بمياهها المحملة بسموم المبيدات الحشرية والأسمدة الكيماوية المنصرفة من صرف الأراضى الزراعية ، وكذلك بسموم صرف نفايات المصانع المقامة ابتداءا من القاهرة وعلى طول فرع دمياط حتى نقط صب المصارف فى البحيرة ، وكذلك بسموم الصرف الصحى للمدن والتجمعات السكنية .. كما أن نوعية المياه ازدادت سوءا بعد أن تم تحويل جزء من مياه النيل لترعة السلام لزوم رى أراضى مشروع استصلاح الأراضى فى شمال سيناء ، مما أدى إلى عدم تخفيف الملوثات الواصلة إلى البحيرة .. أدى كل ذلك إلى تلوث أسماك البحيرة بالمعادن الثقيلة والمبيدات الحشرية وسموم الصرف الصحى ، مما أدى إلى تعرض من يتناولها إلى الإصابة بكثير من الأمراض ، كما أدى إلى انقراض الأنواع الجيدة من الأسماك من البحيرة واختفاء الجمبرى والكابوريا والسردين وهروب معظم الطيور التى كانت تتميز بها منطقة البحيرة فى مواسم هجرتها السنوية وأشهرها طيور البط والسمان .. وتعطل كثير من الصيادين عن العمل وزادت نسبة إصاباتهم بالأمراض المتوطنة نتيجة نزولهم للصيد فى البحيرة ونتيجة تناولهم تلك الأسماك التى تمثل الغذاء الرئيسى لهم .. وأصبح الماء فى بحيرة المنزلة راكدا متعفنا له رائحة الحيوانات النافقة الميتة .

ماذا فعلت الحكومة لإنقاذ بحيرة المنزلة .. ؟
كل مافعلته هو مشروع معالجة حوالى 25 إلى 50 ألف متر مكعب يوميا من مصرف بحر البقر قبل الوصول إلى بحيرة المنزلة .. ثم استخسرت هذه الكمية كلها فى البحيرة ووزعتها بين البحيرة وترعة السلام الواصلة إلى شمال سيناء ..

ولكن ماذا تفعل تلك الكمية بالنسبة إلى باقى الكميات الملوثة التى تصل البحيرة من التسعة مصارف الذى سبق الإشارة إليهم ..

وللحديث بقية ..*

*الصورة المرفقة تم أخذها لبحيرة المنزلة من أحد شواطئ مدينة المطرية منذ حوالى خمس سنوات ..*

----------


## atefhelal

*ملاحظة : الأرقام المذكورة فى المشاركة السابقة مصدرها وزارة البيئة ووزارة الرى ، والصورة المرفقة بها توضح الكم الرهيب لنبات البوص الذى بدأ ينمو بالبحيرة ويعمل كموانع وسدود تمنع تدفق الماء وتساعد على ركوده كما تساعد على نمو الحشرات والطفيليات الضارة ..*

*أما الصورة المرفقة الموضحة أسفل فهى صورة ملتقطة من الفضاء بالأقمار الصناعية لدلتا النيل مصدرها وزارة الرى :*

----------


## atefhelal

*قد يسأل أحد الأشخاص ماذا حدث لبحيراتنا الأربعة (المنزلة – البرلس – إدكو – مريوط ) ،وماذا أصاب صيادى وثروة تلك البحيرات السمكية ، تلك الثروة التى كانت تضيف إلى الناتج القومى المحلى فى الفترة من 1975 إلى 1993 حوالى 340.2 مليون جنيه بأسعار عام 1996 ، وكان متوسط حجم عمالة الصيد بتلك البحيرات حوالى 53 ألف صياد أكثرهم عاطلين الآن أو مرضى بسبب تلوث تلك البحيرات .. هذه البحيرات ومنذ مئات السنين وهى تقع فى نهاية نظام الرى والصرف الزراعى فى مصر ، وتستقبل مياه الصرف الزراعى جميع أشهر السنة ..

أقول للسائل أن ماقلته هو الحقيقة ، ولكن الجديد فى هذا الشأن هو استخدامنا العشوائى وغير الرشيد للأسمدة الكيماوية والمبيدات الحشرية ، جعل سموم تلك الأسمدة والمبيدات يصل إلى بحيراتنا ، ذلك بالإضافة إلى أن خلط مياه الصرف الزراعى بمياه الصرف الصناعى والصرف الصحى ، أدى إلى وصول الكثير من المواد العالقة والذائبة إلى تلك البحيرات ، من بينها الكثير من العناصر السامة ومشتقات النتروجين والعناصر الثقيلة والبكتريا والفيروسات .. وأثر كل ذلك تأثيرا سلبيا بالغا على الثروة السمكية وعلى أحوال الصيادين الإجتماعية والصحية وإلى تفشى البطالة بينهم .. أما عن خطط الحكومة فى معالجة تلك المياه قبل صرفها فى المصارف ووصولها إلى تلك البحيرات .. فليس لنا إلا النتيجة .. والنتيجة تزداد للأسف سوءا مع الأيام ، ولايوجد أى اهتمام حقيقى بأحوال المواطنين فى مواقع تلك البحيرات ..*

*ملاحظة : الأرقام المذكورة عاليه مصدرها كتاب المياه والأراضى الزراعية فى مصر للدكتور مهندس محمد نصر الدين علام* 

*الصورة المرفقة توضح تلوث سطح بحيرة المنزلة فى كثير من الأماكن بالطفيليات والبكتريا .  *

----------


## atefhelal

*لكى نتفهم طبيعة المشاكل التى يمكن أن تواجه مستقبل مصر بالنسبة لحصتها فى مياه النيل ، نرى أن نتعرف أولا على مصدر إيراد نهر النيل عند بحيرة السد العالى ..

يختلف إيراد النهر – مثل معظم الأنهار – من عام لآخر فبينما يصل فى أقلها إلى 42 مليار متر مكعب فى السنة مقاسا عند أسوان ، فإنه يصل فى أعلاها إلى 150 مليار متر مكعب فى السنة ، وقد بلغ متوسط الإيراد السنوى الطبيعى لنهر النيل خلا القرن الماضى – مقدرا عند أسوان – نحو 84 مليار متر مكعب ..

ويستجمع النيل مياهه من ثلاثة أحواض رئيسية هى الهضبة الإثيوبية وهضبة البحيرات الإستوائية وحوض بحر الغزال . وتمثل الهضبة الإثيوبية أكبر منابع النيل إيرادا ، إذ تمد النيل الرئبسى عند أسوان بحوالى 85% من متوسط الإيراد السنوى ، والباقى من الهضبة الإستوائية وحوض بحر الغزال ، حيث تمثل الهضبة الإستوائية التى تشمل بحيرة فكتوريا وبحيرة كيوجا وبحيرة ألبرت وبحر الجبل والنيل الأبيض أكثر المصادر انتظاما فى امداد النيل بالمياه على مدار العام ، أما حوض بحر الغزال الذى يتاخم من جنوبه حدود السودان والكونغو  فتصب معظم أنهاره فى مستنقعات بحر الغزال وتضيع فيها معظم مياهه تقريبا ، وكذلك تضيع معظم روافد بحر الغزال فى مناطق المستنقعات ..

والخرائط المرفقة توضح منابع النيل عند الهضبة الإستوائية ، وعند الهضبة الإثيوبية ، وعند حوض بحر الغزال .. كما توضح الخرائط الثلاثة دول حوض النيل التى نرجو أن تتفق ولاتختلف على مياه النيل إلى درجة الحرب والدمار ..*

----------


## atefhelal

*أهم البحيرات فى الهضبة الإستوائية بحيرة فكتوريا ويقع على ضفافها بوروندى ورواندا وتانزانيا وكينيا والكونغو وأو غندا* 

*يبدو أنه توجد مشاكل فى تحميل الخرائط .. حيث تزيد كل خريطة عن 500 كيلوبايت ..*

----------


## atefhelal

*يمكن إرفاق الخريطة الآتية ، وبيان مناسيب النيل من المنبع حتى المصب ، بدلا من الخرائط التى لم أتمكن من تحميلها*

----------


## atefhelal

*مصادر المياه وحصة مصر السنوية من تلك المصادر :*

*أولا : نهر النيل .. الرصيد عام 2000 هو 55.5 مليار متر مكعب ، المتوقع عام 2020 هو 57.5 مليار متر مكعب إذا نجحت الحكومة مع حكومة السودان فى حل مشكلة جنوب السودان ، واستكمالهما معا المرحلة الأولى لمشروع قناة جونجلى قبل عام 2020 ، لتزداد حصة مصر من مياه النيل بمقدار 2 مليار متر مكعب سنويا .*

*ثانيا : المياه الجوفية .. الرصيد عام 2000 هو 6.42 مليار متر مكعب ، المتوقع عام 2020 هو 10.35 مليار متر مكعب سنويا .. من عدة خزانات أهمها خزان الدلتا والوادى حيث تم سحب 5.5 مليار متر مكعب عام 2000 ، والمتوقع أن يزيد السحب منه عام 2020 ليصبح 7.5 مليار متر مكعب سنويا .*

*ثالثا : تدوير عوادم استخدامات مياه الصرف الزراعى ومياه الصرف الصحى ومياه الصرف الصناعى  .. الرصيد عام 2000 هو 12.7 مليار متر مكعب ، المتوقع عام 2020 أن يزيد الرصيد إلى 18.4 مليار متر مكعب . وتعتبر مياه الصرف الزراعى من أهم موارد المياه غير التقليدية . وهناك الكثير من المحظورات والقيود التى تمنع إعادة استخدام مياه الصرف رغم إسهامها فى حل مشاكل عجز المياه التى تعانى منها مصر فى بعض الأوقات ، وخاصة فى فصل الصيف وخلال موسم زراعة الأرز .. منها أثر ضخ مياه الصرف بالترع الرئيسية على نوعية المياه أمام مآخذ محطات مياه الشرب ، لما تحمله هذه المصارف من ملوثات كيميائية وبيولوجية لها أثر ضار على صحة الإنسان ، ومع احتدام تلك المشكلة تم إيقاف ثلاث محطات كبيرة منهم محطة صرف المحسمة والتى تخلط مياهها بترعة الإسماعيلية ، وقد تسبب غلق هذه المحطات فى فقدان 0.7 مليار متر مكعب سنويا ليتم تعويضها من مياه النيل ، وهو مايزيد الضغط والعبء على مياهه المحدودة ، ومن الأخطار أيضا أن يتم إعادة استخدام مياه الصرف بشكل غير رسمى نتيجة عدم دراية الفلاح بنوعية مياه الصرف وآثارها التى منها تدمير خصائص التربة الزراعية نتيجة تراكم الأملاح والملوثات الأخرى بها . وعلى الرغم من أن شبكة المصارف وخاصة المكشوفة منها قد صممت للتخلص من مياه صرف الأراضى الزراعية ونقلها خارجها للتخلص من الأملاح التى يمكن أن تتجمع بالتربة ، إلا أنه لوحظ أنها تحمل أيضا مخلفات أخرى تلقى إليها مثل مخلفات الصرف الصحى والصناعى ، فتمثل مياه الصرف بهذا الشكل خطرا على الأرض الزراعية وعلى من يتناول منتجاتها من المحاصيل الزراعية . وثبت من تحليل بيانات مياه المصارف المتدفقة إلى البحر أن هناك مالايقل عن 12 مليار متر مكعب تلقى حاليا إلى البحر ، بالإضافة إلى 4 مليارات يعاد استخدامها ، والخبراء لاينصحون بزيادة الكمية الأخيرة عن 8 مليار متر مكعب سنويا ، حيث أن أى زيادة سوف تشكل عبئا على إدارة المياه فى الدلتا دون مردود حقيقى بالإضافة إلى الأضرار التى يمكن أن تصيب الأرض الزراعية وصحة الناس والحياة الطبيعية فى البحيرات الشمالية .. فيؤدى الخفض فى المياه المنصرفة إلى تلك البحيرات –على سبيل المثال  - إلى زيادة تركيز الأملاح بمياهها ، مما يؤثر سلبيا على نمو الأسماك بها ، وطبقا لأرصاد مياه الصرف المتدفقة إلى البحيرات الشمالية عام 93-1994 إلى بحيرة المنزلة كانت حوالى 4.2 مليار متر مكعب انخفضت للأسف إلى 2.2 مليار متر مكعب سنويا بعد استقطاع 2 مليار متر مكعب تم تحويلها على ترعة السلام لزوم رى الأراضى بمشروع شمال سيناء مما زاد من ملوحة مياه البحيرة ووصلت إلى 3800 جزء فى المليون ، وهكذا الحال بالنسبة إلى باقى البحيرات ، ويعتبر تركيز الأملاح إلى درجة 4000 جزء فى المليون هو الحد الأقصى اللازم للنمو السمكى بالبحيرات الشمالية .. 
ونعيد التنويه هنا إلى أهمية القضاء على التلوث يمياه المصارف قبل تدفقها إلى البحيرات ، لما ذلك من أثر خطير يهدد استدامة الحياة الطبيعية بالبحيرات . زمثال على ذلك بحيرة مريوط والتى أدى التلوث بها إلى انقراض أنواع من الأسماك وانحدار معدل انتاجها ، بل ولم تعد موجودة على خريطة الإنتاج السمكى .* 

*رابعا : الأمطار والسيول .. رصيد مصر منها عام 2000 هو 0.50 مليار متر مكعب ، والمتوقع أن يصبح الرصيد 1.5 مليار متر مكعب سنويا عام 2020 .*

*خامسا : تحلية مياه البحر .. رصيد مصر منها 0.03 مليار متر مكعب عام 2000 ، المتوقع أن يصبح 0.25 مليار متر مكعب سنويا عام 2020 .*

*إجمالى مصادر المياه 75.15 مليار متر مكعب عام 2000 ، المتوقع أن يصبح الإجمالى مع سياسة الحكومة الحالية ومع ثبات الأوضاع والعلاقات مع دول منابع نهر النيل 88 مليار متر مكعب سنويا ..!! .*

*المراجع : كتاب المياه والأراضى الزراعية فى مصر للدكتور مهندس محمد نصر الدين علام .
Abu-Zeid, "Water Resources Assessment for Egypt", paper from Roundtable on Egyptian Water Policy, Alexandria, Egypt, 11-13 April 1992.*

----------


## atefhelal

نبدأ الآن موضوعا جديدا عن مياه النيل ، هو عن المشروعات الكبرى الجارى تنفيذها ، سواء لزيادة حصة مصر من مياه النيل ، مثل مشروع قناة جونجلى ، أو بغرض خلق مناطق تنمية جديدة ، مثل مشروعى توشكى وتنمية شمال سيناء .

*ونبدأ الآن بمشروع قناة جونجلى :*

*المشروع يقع جنوب السودان فى منطقة تسمى بمنطقة السدود ويطلق عليها فى الخرائط إسم Sudd ، وأصل هذه التسمية أن المنطقة مسطحة منبسطة عديمة الإنحدار تقريبا ، حيث يصل أقصى انحدار لها فى بعض مناطقها إلى 0.01% ، مما يجعل النهر وروافده فى تلك المنطقة يفيض على جانبى مجراه وتغطى مياهه  مساحات كبيرة بها ، مما ساعد على تكوين الكثير من البرك والمستنقعات ، ونمو حشائش السافانا الطويلة ونبات البوص ، فتكونت بهما سدودا طبيعية لمجاريه ، ومن هنا كان أصل تسمية المنطقة بمنطقة السدود .

وهدف المشروع فى مرحلته الأولى هو توفير 2 مليار متر مكعب من المياه لكل من مصر والسودان كانت تضيع فى المستنقعات و تضيع كناتج لعمليات البخر من مسطحات البرك والمستنقعات ،وكناتج عن عملية نتح نباتات السافانا والبوص وغيرهما ، وكان من المفترض أن تنتهى تلك المرحلة عام 2000 . أما المرحلة الثانية للمشروع فالمخطط لها أن تنتهى عام 2015 ، وبذلك تصبح إجمالى الكمية الممكنة والمتاحة لكل من مصر والسودان 8 مليار متر مكعب يتم توزيعها بالتساوى بينهما . 

وفكرة المشروع هى حفر قناة تبدأ من بلدة بور Borr وتحديدا من عند قرية جونجلى بجوارها وتنتهى شمالا عند بلدة ملكال Malakal (أنظر الخريطة المرفقة) ، وتخترق هذه القناة مناطق المستنقعات والسدود النباتية يطول 380 كيلومتر ، حيث تصب بعد ذلك فى النيل الأبيض بكفاءة ، وتوفر بذلك كثيرا من المياه المفقودة فى المستنقعات وكنتيجة للبخر والنتح كما أشرنا من قبل ، كما توفر القناة على ضفتيها بيئة صالحة للزراعة والنقل ، وبيئة صالحة لمعيشة الناس خالية مما كان يهددهم من أمراض كثيرة نتيجة لإنتشار البرك والمستنقعات يتوالد فيها البعوض والحشرات والديدان والطفيليات بكميات كثيفة .

وقد توقف للأسف العمل بالمشروع عام 1984 بعد أن تم حفر 180 كم من القناة ، وذلك نتيجة أعمال الشغب التى حدثت بجنوب السودان بسبب التحريض على الفتنة الطائفية مما أدى إلى حرب أهلية بين مايسمى جيش التحرير السودانى SPLA والجبهة الإسلامية السودانية SIF ، وانتشرت شائعات مغرضة مصاحبة لتلك الفتنة تدعى أن مشروع قناة جونجلى سوف يسبب أضرارا على البيئة وعلى التنوع البيولوجى بمنطقة السدود .. !! . فأعلن الرئيس السودانى عمر البشيرعام 1994 ردا على هذه الشائعات عزمه وتصميمه على استكمال مشروع جونجلى لصالح السودان وأهالى المنطقة وتحسين بيئتها وتنميتها ، وأوصى بمحاربة تلك الشائعات . كما أعلن وزير خارجية السودان فى وقت قريب فى مؤتمر صحفى بالخرطوم فى 22 إبريل 2004 أن مشروعات قناة جونجلى لن يعوقها شيئ وسوف يتم استئنافها بمجرد أن يتحقق السلام بين حركة التحرير جنوب السودان SPLA وبين الجبهة الإسلامية السودانية SIF .*

----------


## atefhelal

*الخريطة المرفقة توضح حوض النيل وموقع مشروع قناة جونجلى بمنطقة السدود بجنوب السودان وكذلك أنظر الخريطة بإسم Nile Basin  المرفقة فى مشاركة 21/9:*

----------


## atefhelal

*مشروع توشكى*

*مقدمة : 
وصل تعداد مصر لأكثر من من 60 مليون نسمة يسكنون فى مساحة تمثل 5% فقط من مساحة مصر الكلية ، ويعلم الجميع أن مصر تواجه حاليا أزمة لإشباع حاجات السكان الغذائية ، وسوف تتفاقم هذه الأزمة مع الأيام إن لم تبدأ الدولة فورا فى إيجاد حل حاسم وسريع لتلك المشكلة . وتخطط الدولة حاليا لتنفيذ مشروعات كبيرة لتوفير المياه واستزراع أراضى جديدة ، منها مشروع توشكى .

ومن المعروف أنه قد تكونت بحبرات طبيعية فى منطقة جنوب غرب الصحراء الغربية بالمنطقة التى تسمى توشكا ، وذلك بفعل فيضانات بحيرة ناصر .وأول بحيرة تكونت نشأت عام 1998 بمنخفض توشكا غرب بحيرة ناصر وغطت مساحة قدرها 40 كم2 ، وفى عام 2000 تكونت ثلاث بحيرات أخرى عبر الأراضى المنخفضة بمساحة قدرها 750 كم2 ، وتكونت بحيرة خامسة بنفس الطريقة فى اتجاه شمال غرب بحيرة ناصر . ويبلغ إجمالى مسطحات البحيرات الخمسة المتكونة بفعل قيضانات بحيرة ناصر حوالى 1300 كم2 ، تمثل حوالى 20% من مساحة بحيرة ناصر عند أقصى امتلاء لها .

المميزات الجغرافية لموقع توشكى (المصدر – وزارة الرى والموارد المائية)  
تقع منطقة جنوب الوادى فى الصحراء الغربية وهذةالصحراء تتضمن مجموعة منخفضات على خط موازى تقريباً لنهر النيل ويبعد عنة مابين 50 إلى 200 كم ومنخفض جنوب الوادى يعتبر امتدادا طبيعيا لمنخفض الواحات الخارجة ويمتد جنوباً حتى وديان ومنخفضات توشكى جنوب أسوان بحوالى 250 كم وتبلغ مساحة منخفض جنوب الوادى حوالى 8 مليون فدان وإلى الغرب منة درب الأربعين الذى يصل السودان بمصر عبر الواحات الخارجة .
مشروع توشكى من منظور إستراتيجى (المصدر – وزارة الرى والموارد المائية)
بالإضافة إلى موارد وإمكانيات التنمية والإستثمار فى هذة المناطق الواعدة فان للجنوب بعداً إستراتيجياً يجب العمل على تنميتة وتلك قضية ترتبط بمستقبل الأمن القومى المصرى لاسيما وأن جنوب الوادى يحتوى على ثروات طبيعية فى باطن الأرض لا يجب إهمالها كذالك فإن وقوع المشروع فى مناطق شاسعة من جنوب وغرب جمهورية مصر العربية يمثل دعما لأهداف التنمية الإستراتيجية نظراً لما يستتبع المشروع من تكثيف النشاط السكانى والتنموى والخدمات والتواصل مع دول الجوار واهمها السودان وليبيا .*

*وللحديث عن توشكى بقية  .. إن شاء الله*

*الخريطة المرفقة صورة جوية للبحيرات الخمسة المتكونة من فياضانات بحيرة ناصر*

----------


## atefhelal

*تابع مشروع توشكى*

*تقول بيانات وزارة الرى والموارد المائية ، أن المشروع يهدف إلى إصلاح مساحات كبيرة من الأراضى التى تقع جنوب غرب الصحراء ، وذلك باستخدام مياه النيل التى تضيع وتتبدد من مياه بحيرة ناصر .. ولكن هذه المياه التى كونت خمس بحيرات طبيعية كما أوضحنا فى المشاركة السابقة تكونت بفضل الفيضانات الزائدة ، ولقد امتاز القرن الماضى بفضل الله بخلوه من أعوام غيض أو قحط وأفاض النيل على مصر بخيراته ، بالإضافة إلى أن إثيوبيا ودول أعالى النيل فى الهضبة الإستوائية حتى نهاية القرن الماضى لم يكن لديهم أى مشروعات لزيادة حصتهم من مياه النيل ببناء السدود بغرض استصلاح الأراضى وتوليد الكهرباء ، وكانوا يعتمدون على مياه الأمطار الوفيرة فى زراعاتهم .. ولذلك كان ينساب الماء لمصر دون قيود .. رغم أن هناك اتفاقية بين مصر والسودان عام عام 1959 بتقييد حصة مصر من مياه النيل بكمية مقدارها 55.5 مليار م3 . وإذا كان حد الفقر المائى يقاس بمقدار 1000 م3 سنويا كمتوسط لنصيب الفرد من المياه العذبة والمتجددة ، وإذا كان إجمالى موارد مصر من مياه النيل والمياه الجوفية ومن الأمطار والسيول ومن تحلية مياه البحار هو 62.45 مليار م3 ، وتعداد مصر المقدر عام 2000 هو 68.5 مليون نسمة ، إذن يكون متوسط نصيب الفرد فى مصر من المياه العذبة والمتجددة يكون 912 م3 ، أى أن مصر بدأت تعيش تحت خط الفقر بالنسبة للمياه . وعلى أى حال نبدأ فى قراءة ماتقوله وزارة الرى والموارد المائية عن مشروع توشكى فيما يلى :*

*مكونات المشروع*

*محطة الطلمبات الرئيسية*

*صممت المحطة بحيث يكون أقصى رفع إستاتيكى لها حوالى 52.5 متر مع ضمان إستمرارية تشغيلها عندما  ينخفض منسوب المياه ببحيرة ناصر إلى أدنى حد للتخزين الحى وهو 147.5 متر ومنسوب المياه بالقناة الرئيسية هو 200 متر فوق منسوب سطح البحر ويقدر التصرف التصميمى الأقصى لمحطة الرفع بمقدار 300م3/ثانية(25 مليون م3/يوم) ويمكن زيادتها إذا إقتضى الأمر فى المستقبل من خلال الوحدات الثلاث المأخوذة فى إعتبارات الإنشاء  المبانى السكنية للعاملين بالمحطة تسع 900 عامل وفنى ومزودة بكافة خدمات الأضاءة والصحة والثقافة تبلغ التكاليف الإجمالية لإنشاء المحطة 1480 مليون جنية مصرى منها ما يعادل 258 مليون دولار أمريكى للأعمال والمعدات الأجنبية . الصنع (602) مليون جنية مصرى للأعمال المحلية .*

*قناة مأخد المحطة*
*وقد تم تحديد قناة المأخذ والتى ستمتد من حوض مص المحطة حتى داخل البحيرة حيث يتوافر أعماق مياه كافية وقريبة من خط الشاطىء. وطول القناة من بحيرة ناصر إلى حوض محطة الطلبات 4 كم .*

*محطة المحولات وخطوط نقل وتوزيع الكهرباء*

*وقامت بتنفيذها وزارة الكهرباء وتبلغ قدرة المحطة 300 ميجا وات/ساعة وخطوط النقل والتوزيع بطول 280 بتكلفة 300 مليون جنية منها 20 مليون دولار نقد أجنبى . مقدر منها 288 ميجاوات لمحطة الطلمبات فقط .*

*قناة الشيخ زايد*
*صممت محطة الطلمبات الرئيسية بحيث تسمح بتغذية القناة الرئيسية الناقلة للمياه قناة الشيخ زايد بصفة مستمرة بغض النظر عن مستوى المياه فى البحيرة . وقد تم تخطيط القناة الرئيسية بحيث تتغذى منها عدة فروع وتشمل مكونات البنية الأساسية لها العناصر الأتية  القناة الرئيسية وطولها حوالى 50.8 كم وتشمل الأعمال الترابية والتبطين والأعمال الصناعية والطرق للجسور وأعمال التشجير وخلافة وقد صمم قطاع القناة الرئيسية بحيث يكون مبطناً لمنع أى تسرب للمياه وبعرض قاع 30 متر وعمق مياه 6 متر بالإضافة إلى متر أخر للطوارىء وعرض القطاع من أعلى 54 متر ويشمل القطاع المائى أعلى مساطيح على الجانيبين بعرض 8 متر وجسور بعرض 20 متر .*

*الموارد المائية المتاحة للمشروع*
*الموارد المائية المتاحة للمشروع وكيفية توفيرها وتنميتها 
تتركز موارد مصر المائية أساسا فى مياة النيل وحصة مصر منها 55.5 مليار م3 سنويا طبقاً للإتفاقية الموقعة مع الســودان عام 1959 بالإضافة إلى مليار م3 أمطار وحوالى 7.5 مليار م3 مياه جوفية . هذا بلإضافة إلى إعادة إســتخدام مياة الصرف الزراعى وهى حوالى 5 مليار م3 والمياه غير التقليدية الأخرى .. وقد قدرت الإحتياجات للمنطقة فى المرحلة الأولى بمقدار 5 مليار م3 فى العام على أســاس زراعة 500 ألف فدان ومع التقدم فى أعمال الإستصلاح وإجادة إستخدام تكنولوجيات الرى الحديث فسوف يكون بالإمكان التوسع فى المســاحة المنزرعة والأنشطة الأخرى  وتدخل حصة المشروع من المياه ضمن البرامج والسياسات المائية الخاصة بالتوسع فى مساحة 3.4 مليون فدان حتى عام 2017 والتى تتركز على المحاور الأتية:
1- الحد من زراعة المحاصيل الشرهة للمياه وذلك من خلال تقليل المساحات المنزرعة بالمحاصيل ذات الإستهلاك المائى المرتفع داخل الوادى والدلتا وإيجاد بدائل لها يمكن أن توفر حوالى 3 مليار م3 فى السنة 
2- مشــروعات تطوير الرى والتى تهدف إلى إستقطاب الفاقد من مياه الرى بشبكة الرى الحالية والتى سوف توفر مايقرب من 3 - 4 مليار م سنوياً فى نهاية الخطة عام 2012 .
3- مشروعات الصرف الزراعى وإعادة إستخدام مياه الصرف الزراعى ذات النوعية المناسبة والتى سوف تؤدى إلى توفير وإعادة إستخدام 3.5 مليار م3 سنوياً حتى عام 2017 .
4- مشروعات تنمية المياه الجوفية عن طريق تكثيف شبكات الأبار فى كل من الوادى والدلتا والصحراء الغربية وسيناء لزيادة إستخدامات المياه الجوفية إلى حوالى 4 مليار م3 سنوياً حتى عام 2017.
5- زيادة التعاون مع دول حوض النيل لإستقطاب فواقد أعالى النيل لصالح مشروعات التنمية فى دول الحوض.
المياه الجوفية
تعتمد الأراضى الجديدة فى توشكى على مياه النيل والمياه الجوفيه أيضاً والتى تأتى ضمن البرامج الأساسية للسياسة المائية للوزارة ومن المعروف أن وجود خزان الحجر الرملى النوبى بمنطقة توشكى والذى أثبتت الدراسات الأقتصادية أن معدلات تنمية المياه الجوفية فى منطقة جنوب الوادى والصحراء الغربية يمكن أن تصل إلى ما يقرب من 2.5 مليار م3 سنوياً فى حدود السحب الأقتصادى والأمن مما أعطى المشــروع ميزة كبرى وهى أنة ولأول مرة فى تاريخ مشــروعات الزراعات المروية فى مصر يتم إستخدام خزانات المياه الجوفية حيث يبلغ عدد الأبار المستهدف تنفيذها 316 بئر إنتاجى لزراعة حوالى 36 ألف فدان بمناطق متفرقة وقد تم الإنتهاء من حفر عدد 137 بئر جوفى زود حوالى 15 بئر منها بالرى المطور.  أما أعمال الشحن الصناعى لخزان المياه الجوفية فقد بدأت فى نوفمبر عام 1999 بإستخدام مياه الفيضان الزائدة من خور توشكى فى شمال أبو سمبل بتكلفة تقدر بحوالى 7 مليون جنية .
كلفة المشروع*

*التكاليف الرأس مالية (الإستثمارية)*
*يبلغ إجمالى التكاليف الرأسمالية للبنية الأساسية للمشروع 5.48 مليار جنية يمثل تكاليف المأخذ ومحطة الرفع حوالى 1.48 مليار جنية مصرى بنسبة 27% من إجمالى التكاليف الرأس مالية بينما تمثل تكاليف إنشاء ترعة الشيخ زايد الرئيسية والفرعية حوالى 4 مليار جنية بنسبة مئوية قدرها 73% من إجمالى التكاليف الرأسمالية .*

*التكاليف السنوية (تكلفة التشغيل السنوية)*
*تقدر التكاليف السنوية للمشروع بحوالى 168.333 مليون جنية وتبلغ قيمة الأجور منها حوالى 2.7 مليون جنية وقيمة المستلزمات السلعية والخدمية حوالى 5 مليون جنية فى حين تبلغ قيمة قطع الغيار والصيانة حوالى 20.1 مليون جنية وقيمة استهلاك الكهرباء حوالى 120 مليون جنية واستهلاك رأس المال حوالى 25.013 مليون جنية وذلك بنسبة مئوية 1.6% , 3% , 11.9% , 71.3% , 14.9% على الترتيب ولقد بلغ نصيب الفدان من المساحة الكلية للزمام حوالى 311.5 جنية كتكلفة رى للفدان سنويا .*

*اجمالى ما تم تنفيذه*
*بلغ إجمالى ما تم تنفيذه بالمشروع من اعمال منذ بدء العمل حتى سبتمبر 1999 حوالى1987 مليون جنية على النحو التالى :
أعمال محطة الطلمبات الرئيسية               481 مليون جنيه
أعمال التغذية بالكهرباء                       231 مليون جنيه
أعمال الحفر والتبطين بترعة الشيخ زايد    1275 مليون جنيه*

*ملاحظة :* 

*بينما تؤكد الحكومة أن مشروع توشكى وباقى مشروعات إصلاح الأراضى التى تكلفها سنويا 3.7 مليار دولار سنويا ، سوف تعتمد على حصة مصر من مياه النيل وهى 55.5 مليارم3 سنويا طبقا لمعاهدة 1959 مع السودان على أساس أن هناك 1 مليار م3 أمطار متوقعة بالإضافة إلى 7.5 مليار م3 ممكن سحبها من رصيد المياه الجوفية .. يعلق البنك الدولى ومنظمة الفاو FAO على ذلك : بأنه بينما تصرف الحكومة المصرية 3.7 مليار دولار سنويا على مشروعاتها الكبرى فى إصلاح الأراضى وتأهيلها للزراعة ، يستمر إنشاء العشوائيات السكنية دون توقف على الأراضى الزراعية الخصبة بعد تبويرها ، وتتآكل أرض مصر الخصيبة بهذا الشكل يوميا . وأنه إذا كان مشروع توشكا يحتاج إلى 5 مليار م3 مياه سنويا لتنفيذ المرحلة الأولى منه وهى إصلاح 540 ألف فدان ، يتم سحبهم بمعدل يومى 14.5 مليون م3 من بحيرة ناصر ، فإن هناك تقارير تؤكد أن جزءا كبيرا من الأراضى الزراعية بالوادى والدلتا لاتستقيل مايكفيها من مياه الرى وعلى رأسها زراعات قصب السكر فى صعيد مصر . وأن مشروع توشكى أصبح مصدرا لقلق الدول التسعة الأخرى المشتركة فى جوض النيل ، ولقد عبرت كل من السودان وإثيوبيا عن استيائهما منذ بدأ المشروع ، وذهبت إثيوبيا إلى أبعد من ذلك بأن طلبت تعديلا على اتفاقية 1959 بين مصر والسودان ، واتهمت مصر بأنها لاتهتم بمطالب واحتياجات دول أعالى النيل من المياه اللازمة لمشروعاتهم التنموية ، وأصبحت مخاوف ندرة المياه بين دول أعالى النيل ومصر جزءا من المشكلة العالمية .*

*الصورتين المرفقتين تبين أحدهما قناة المأخذ ومحطة الطلمبات والأخرى تبين قناة الشيخ زايد بمشروع توشكى :*

----------


## atefhelal

*تم نشر خبر يتعلق بما كتبناه عن مشروع قناة جونجلى ، الذى إذا تم - فى رأيى - فستتوفر المياه لمشروع توشكى دون أى مشاكل تؤثر على احتياجات الأراضى الزراعية فى الوادى والدلتا  (الخبر منشورفى جريدة الأهرام عدد اليوم الجمعة 24 سبتمبر 2004*

*وزير الري‏:‏
المشروعات المشتركة بين السودان ومصر واثيوبيا تنفذ من أكتوبر المقبل
بقلم : محمد زايد*


*تعليقا علي أول صورة تنشر في مصر التقطت بالقمر الصناعي للقطاع المائي لقناة جونجلي‏,‏ يقول د‏.‏ محمود أبوزيد وزيرالموارد المائية والري إنه تم وضع الدراسات الكاملة لمشروعها‏,‏ وتخدم القناة سكان جنوب السودان ويتيح التخطيط الحالي للقناة ترك مساحات كبيرة من المستنقعات للحياة البرية والنباتية بجنوب السودان الذي يوجد به أكبر مساحة مستنقعات بالعالم‏.‏
وأضاف أن المرحلة الحالية تتطلب تقييم الموقف مع السودان للتعرف علي ملائمة الوقت لتنفيذ ما تبقي من أعمال وذلك للإسراع بخطط التنمية بجنوب السودان‏.‏

كما صرح الدكتور الوزير بأن شهري سبتمبر وأكتوبر سوف يشهدان العديد من الاجتماعات المهمة لدعم التعاون ما بين دول حوض نهر النيل‏,‏ سواء علي مستوي دول الحوض جميعها أو علي مستوي أحواضه الفرعية بالهضبة الإثيوبية وبهضبة البحيرات الاستوائية‏.‏
وقال إن العاصمة الأوغندية عنتيبي تشهد حاليا اجتماعات اللجنة القانونية لوضع الإطار المؤسسي والقانوني للتعاون ما بين دول الحوض في تنفيذ مشروعات إدارة متكاملة ومتوازنة للمصادر المائية‏.‏ كما يعقد أيضا اجتماع آخر للجنة الفنية الاستشارية للفنيين من دول حوض النيل لمناقشة تقدم سير العمل بمشروعات الرؤية المشتركة ولمناقشة وسائل تطوير التعاون ما بين دول حوض النيل والمعهد الدولي لإدارة المياه بسيريلانكا وجامعة بيرجن بالنرويج‏.‏

وأضاف الوزير أن العاصمة التنزانية دار الســـــلام تشهد في نفس الوقت أعمال ورشــــة عمــــل للتقييم البيئي والاستراتيجي والاجتمـــــاعي للبدائل الخاصة بتطوير مشروعات الطاقة للمرحلة الأولي بمنطقة النيل الجنوبي‏.‏
وأضاف الوزير أنه سيلتقي باللجنة الفنية للمشروع المصري الاوغندي لمقاومة الحشائش المائية بالبحيرات العظمي بأوغندا فور عودتها من مهمتها لمتابعة أعمال التطهير الميكانيكي وكذلك للإعداد لعملية افتتاح مرحلة التشغيل لكامل

المعدات الميكانيكية‏.‏
أما علي مستوي دول الهضبة الإثيوبية فسوف يعقد ــ كما قال الوزير ـــ في أوائل أكتوبر المقبل اجتماعات وزراء المصادر المائية بدول حوض النيل الشرقي للتنسيق في شأن المشروعات التي يتم دراستها سواء في مجالات توليد الطاقة وحماية الهضبة من الانجراف ومشروعات التنمية الزراعية بالدول الثلاث متضمنة مشروع غرب الدلتا بمصر‏.‏
وأكد الوزير أن المرحلة القادمة ستشهد تنفيذ المشروعات المشتركة بين مصر والسودان واثيوبيا علي ارض الواقع لخدمة مصالح الدول الثلاث‏.‏
وعلي المستوي الدولي قال الدكتور محمود أبوزيد ان شهر أكتوبر المقبل سوف يشهد أيضا اجتماعات مهمة بمدينة مرسيليا بفرنسا لمجلس إدارة معهد البحر المتوسط للمياه واجتماع مجلس المحافظين للمجلس العالمي للمياه وكذلك سيعقد بمدينة جنيف بسويسرا الاجتماع الثالث عشر للجنة الهيدرولوجيا بمنظمة الأرصاد العالمية والذي يعقد كل أربع سنوات*

----------


## atefhelal

*مشروع تنمية شمال سيناء
Northern Sinai Agricultural Development Program
(NSADP)*

*أثار مشروع تنمية شمال سيناء جدلا كثيرا ، سواء من الناحية السياسية أو من الناحية التنموية والبيئية .. فقد بدأ المشروع كفكرة فى رأس السادات أثناء محادثات السلام مع الجانب الإسرائيلى ، ثم تم الإعلان عنه صراحة بإسم "مشروع زمزم الجديد" ، وتم نشر ذلك فى مجلة "أكتوبر" الأسبوعية لسان الحزب الحاكم فى عددها فى 16 يناير 1979 حيث أوضح السادات نيته فى توصيل جزء من مياه النيل إلى القدس .. وسوف نتعرض لاحقا لهذا الموضوع بالتفصيل ونوضح أطماع إسرائيل فى مياه النيل وكذلك النزاعات القائمة والمحتملة عليها بين الدول المشتركة فى حوضه ، وحق مصر التاريخى الثابت فى مياهه والمعاهدات المتعلقة بذلك .. ونعرض الآن مانشرته وزارة الرى والموارد المائية عن مشروع تنمية شمال سيناء :*

*أهمية المشروع

يعد مشروع تنمية شمال سيناء أحد المشروعات القومية العملاقة التى تنفذها وزارة الموارد المائية والرى حتي يمكن دخول القرن الحادي والعشرين بخريطة زراعية جديدة لمصر.

أهداف المشروع

تقوية وتدعيم سياسة مصر الزراعية بزيادة الرقعة الزراعية والانتاج الزراعى .
الاستفادة من مياه الصرف الزراعى التى كانت تضيع سدى فى البحر .
إعادة توزيع وتوطين السكان بصحراء مصر .
ربط سيناء بمنطقة شرق الدلتا وجعلها امتدادا طبيعيا للوادى .
استغلال الطاقات البشرية للشباب فى أغراض التنمية الشاملة.

مصادر الري

تقدر الاحتياجات المائية السنوية اللازمة لاستصلاح واستزراع 620 ألف فدان على مياه ترعة السلام وترعة الشيخ جابر الصباح بنحو 4.45 مليار متر مكعب من المياه المخلوطة بين مياه النيل العذبة ومياه الصرف الزراعى بنسبة 1:1 بحيث لا تزيد نسبة الملوحة عن 1000 جزء فى المليون مع اختيار التراكيب المحصولية المناسبة.

ومصادر التغذية السنوية موزعة كالاتى :

مياه عذبة : 11و2 مليار متر مكعب من نهر النيل فرع دمياط .

مياه صرف زراعي : 34و2 مليار متر مكعب من مصرفي حادوس والسرو .

الزمام الاجمالي للمشروع

المرحلة الاولي

يبلغ اجمالي الزمام المترتب ريه علي ترعة السلام من الفم حتي السحارة 220 ألف فدان غرب قناة السويس .

المرحلة الثانية

يبلغ اجمالي الزمام المترتب ريه علي ترعة الشيخ جابر الصباح من خلف السحارة حتي وادي العريش 400 ألف فدان .

مكونات المشروع

ترعة السلام


يبدأ مأخذ ترعة السلام غرب قناة السويس عند الكيلو 219 علي فرع دمياط أمام سد وهويس دمياط 	-
تمتد الترعة جنوب شرق في اتجاه بحيرة المنزلة ثم جنوبا حتي تتلقي مياه مصرف السرو 	-
ثم تتجه شرقا فجنوبا علي حواف بحيرة المنزلة حتي تتلقي مياه مصرف حادوس 	-
ثم تتجه شرقا حتي قناة السويس عند الكيلو 800 و27 جنوب بورسعيد 	-
ثم تعبر أسفل قناة السويس عن طريق السحارة 	-


سحارة ترعة السلام

صممت السحارة لإمرار تصرف قدرة 160م3/ث من مياه ترعة السلام غرب قناة السويس من كيلو 87.00 الى ترعة الشيخ جابر الصباح شرق قناة السويس تتكون السحارة من أربعة انفاق بالخصائص التالية :

مترا	770	طول النفق
مترا	5.1	القطر الداخلي للنفق
مترا	6.34	القطر الخارجي للنفق



ترعة الشيخ جابر الصباح و فروعها

يطلق على امتداد ترعة السلام شرق قناة السويس ترعة الشيخ جابر الصباح وهى الترعة الرئيسية لرى 400 ألف فدان وتمتد مباشرة من خلف سحارة ترعة السلام حتى نهايتها بوادى العريش بطول 175 كيلو متر ويتفرع من الترعة مجموعة من الترع الفرعية والتوزيعية.

محطات رفع المياه الرئيسية

تم تنفيذ 3 محطات رفع على ترعة السلام غرب قناة السويس
كما تم انشاء محطة السلام 4 على ترعة الشيخ جابر الصباح وجارى انشاء المحطات أرقام 5،6،7
كما سيتم انشاء محطتين رئيسيتين على ترعة جنوب القنطرة شرق

التكلفة الاجمالية للمشروع

بلغت تكاليف البنية الاساسية للمرحلة الاولى بغرب القناة 300 مليون جنيه شاملة الاعمال الاتية:

انشاء سد دمياط على النيل فرع دمياط كيلو 222
انشاء مأخذ ترعة السلام بر أيمن فرع دمياط كيلو 219
انشاء مجرى ترعة السلام بطول 87 كم من فرع دمياط حتى السحارة شاملة الاعمال الصناعية كباري وسحارات وأفمام ترع و جنابيات
انشاء مغذى ترعة السلام من طرد السرو و سحارة السرو تحت ترعة السلام بالكيلو 22
انشاء سحارتى ترعة السلام تحت مصرفى بحر حادوس و بحر البقر المللحين
إقامة 3 محطات للرفع والخلط السلام 1، السلام2، السلام3

بلغ إجمالى تكاليف اعمال السحارة و المدخل و المخرج 196 مليون جنيه مصرى:

منها 124 مليون جنيه تمويل من الصندوق الكويتى و72 مليون جنيه نقد محلى بتمويل من بنك الاستثمار القومى

قدرت التكاليف الكلية للمشروع شرق قناة السويس بمبلغ 5.7 مليار جنيه مصرى
منها 655 مليون جنيه تمويل من الصندوق الكويتي للتنمية و 84 مليون جنيه من الصندوق السعودي للتنمية*

----------


## atefhelal

*تعقيب على مشروع تنمية شمال سيناء*


*أشرنا من قبل إلى أن هذا المشروع أثار جدلا كثير وخاصة من الناحية السياسية وكذلك من الناحية التنموية والناحية البيئية . ونبدأ أولا فى تفهم طبيعة الجدل السياسى المثار حول هذا المشروع ونلخصه فيما يلى :

نجد تاريخيا أن تيودور هيرتزل مؤسس الحركة الصهيونية ، اهتم بإمكانية توصيل مياه النيل إلى سيناء ثم إلى فلسطين قبل أن يبدأ الصهاينة فى سرقة أراضيها وإنشاء الدولة الإسرائيلية ، وقد عرض هيرتزل  بالفعل أثناء زيارته لمصر عام 1903 دراسة فنية لنقل مياه النيل عبر قناة السويس إلى سيناء ، ولكن السلطات المصرية والبريطانية أهملت عرضه فى ذلك الوقت .

وبالرجوع إلى تقرير الإجتماع الذى تم عقده فى مسقط وعمان فى الفترة من 17 إلى 19 من إبريل عام 1994 ، حيث حضر هذا الإجتماع ممثلون من 55 دولة بينهم ممثلين من إسرائيل وتركيا ، لمناقشة موارد مياه الشرق الأوسط .. أشار التقرير إلى أن تركيا هى البلد الوحيد الذى يمتلك فائضا كبيرا من المياه ، وأشار كذلك إلى اقتراح قدمته تركيا بلد المنبع لنهرى دجلة والفرات ، تقترح فيه وقف تدفق المياه إلى نهر الفرات وتحويلها إلى أنبوب ضخم يصل دول الخليج وإسرائيل لحل مشكلة ندرة المياه فى تلك الدول ، وسبب هذا الإقتراح قلقا شديدا لكل من سوريا والعراق واعترضتا رسميا عليه ، فى حين أعلن وزير الزراعة الإسرائيلى رفائيل إيتان فى ذلك الوقت : أن استيراد إسرائيل للمياه من تركيا سوف يكون مكلفا بالنسبة لإسرائيل .

ويقول الدكتور إليشا كالى الرئيس الأسبق لهيئة تخطيط موارد المياه فى إسرائيل (TAHAL ) فى دراسة نشرها عام1974 أن نهر النيل هو المورد الأجنبى المفضل لإمداد قطاع غزة بالمياه ، وأكد ذلك فى كتاب منشور له عام 1978 (طبعة ثانية)  بعنوان The struggle for water ، ثم فى كتابه المنشور عام 1986 بعنوان Water in Peace حيث ألحق به بحثا كان قد نشره فى نفس العام يشمل خريطة توضح ترعة السلام وهى تتفرع من نقطة من فرع دمياط بدلتا مصر .

ومن المعروف أن الرئيس السابق أنور السادات شرع فى التخطيط لمشروع ترعة السلام بعد أن أعلن فى حيفا أنه سوف ينقل مياه النيل لصحراء النقب فى إسرائيل ، ثم أكد بعد ذلك أن ترعة السلام سوف تصل إلى القدس ..

وفى خطاب بعثه السادات إلى مناحم بيجين رئيس وزراء إسرائيل الأسبق قال فيه : " حيث أننا شرعنا فى حل شامل للمشكلة الفلسطينية ، فسوف نجعل مياه النيل مساهمة من الشعب المصرى بإسم ملايين المسلمين كرمز خالد وباق على اتفاق السلام ، وسوف تصبح هذه المياه بمثابة مياه زمزم لكل المؤمنين أصحاب الرسالات السماوية فى القدس ودليلا على أننا رعاة سلام ورخاء لكافة البشر" .  وتم نشر نص هذا الخطاب فى مجلة أكتوبر الأسبوعية لسان الحزب الوطنى الحاكم فى عددها بتاريخ 16 يناير عام 1979 تحت عنوان "مشروع زمزم الجديد " .. وقالت المجلة أن السادات أعطى بالفعل إشارة البدأ لحفر ترعة السلام بين فارسكور (تقع على قرع دمياط) وبين التينة (تقع على قناة السويس شمال الإسماعيلية) حيث تقطع مياه الترعة بعد ذلك قناة السويس خلال ثلاثة أنفاق لتروى نصف مليون فدان .. وأن السادات طلب عمل دراسة جدوى دولية لتوصيل المياه إلى القدس ، ولما اهتاج الرأى العام ، تراجع السادات شكليا عن فكرة توصيل المياه إلى القدس دون تصريح رسمى منه بذاك ..

وقد أعلن بعد ذلك منبر شاش محافظ شمال سيناء الأسبق فى جريدة الأهرام اليومية عدد 22 أغسطس 1993 : " أن ترعة السلام العمود الفقرى للتنمية الزراعية فى شمال سيناء سوف تصل إلى رفح ..!! ." ، هذا رغم أن المشروع المعلن على الشعب المصرى حتى الآن هو وصوله وتوقفه عند وادى العريش على بعد 40 كم من حدود مصر الدولية مع قطاع غزة (إسرائيل) .. ويجب فى هذا المقام ربط ماطلبته منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية من توحيد مشاريع التنمية الزراعية فى كل من رفح مصر ورفح فلسطين والإستفادة بمياه ترعة السلام وموافقة الحكومة الإسرائيلية على ذلك مبدئيا بما أعلنه منير شاش .

وقد أعلن حسنى مبارك فى مؤتمر صحفى انعقد فى القاهرة فى 20 نوفمبر 1996 افتتاح النفق الثالث تحت قناة السويس وقال : أنها لحظة تاريخية فى حياة مصر ،ننطلق منها إلى خريطة سكانية جديدة ندخا بها القرن الواحد والعشرين .

والتساؤل المطروح الآن : هو لماذا فكر السادات فى إرسال مياه النيل إلى اسرائيل من حصة مصر المائية ، ومصر فى مجاعة مائية ، وهمها الرئيسى هو توفير المياه بأى شكل من الأشكال ، سواء بإعادة تدوير مياه الصرف الملوثة بكافة السموم أو بإقامة مشروعات فى أعالى النيل منها مشروع قناة جونجلى ، الذى توقف نتيجة ثورة متمردى جنوب السودان .. هل كان ذلك استجابة من السادات لضغوط أمريكا وإسرائيل التى لانعلم عنها شيئا .. أم أنه رد فعل طبيعى لما قامت به إسرائيل من دعم صريح بالقوات والخبراء العسكريين لإثيوبيا فى السبعينيات من القرن الماضى لمساعدة حكومة هيلاسيلاسى ثم حكومة منجستو فى معاركهما ضد الصومال وفى مواجهتهما لإنتفاضات متمردى إريتريا .. وقد يكون ذلك إشارة من إسرائيل للسادات يأن فى قدرة إسرائيل حث إثيوبيا على تقليل حصة مصر من مياه النيل التى تجيئها كل عام من الهضبة الإثيوبية .

ولاحظنا فى عصر مبارك أن الخبراء الإسرائيليون يساعدون إثيوبيا فى تصميم وإنشاء 40 سدا على النيل الأزرق ، وهذه إشارة أخرى لمبارك لايمكن أن يتجاهلها .. وأرسلت مصر احتجاجا رسميا لإسرائيل على نشاط خبرائهم فى إثيوبيا لإنشاء السدود ونظم الرى الجديدة التى سوف تؤدى إلى تقليل تدفق مياه النيل إلى مصر .

كما احتج حسن البشير رئيس السودان على زيارة جون قرنق  John Garang زعيم حركة التمرد فى جنوب السودان إلى إسرائيل عام 1994 ، مما يشير إلى هناك تعاونا بشكل أو بآخر بين تلك الحركة وإسرائيل ، ونعلم أن مشروع قناة جونجلى يقع فى المنطقة التى يسيطر عليها جون قرنق ، وكان قد تم تنفيذ معظمه ثم توقف بسبب هذا التمرد .. وهذا المشروع عندما يتم تنفيذه بالكامل سوف تزيد حصة المياه المصرية بحوالى 4 مليار متر مكعب مياه عذبة ومثلها أيضا للسودان .

ومع افتتاح مبارك للنفق الثالث لترعة السلام تحت قناة السويس كما أشرنا من قبل فى 20 نوفمبر 1996 ، علقت الإذاعة البريطانية على لسان بعض الخبراء المصريين بالآتى : أنه إذا كان الغرض من النفق الأول هو إمداد شمال سيناء بالمياه الكافية اللازمة للتنمية الزراعية ، وأن النفق الثانى طبقا لأصول العمل الهندسى هو احتياطى للنفق الأول للطوارئ ولأعمال الصيانة .. فما هو الغرض من النفق الثالث إلا إذا كان مخصصا لإمداد قطاع غزة واسرائيل بالمياه تحت الإشراف الفنى للحكومة الإسرائيلية ..!! . وأقول إضافة لذلك أنه فى المرحلة الخامسة للمشروع التى تسمى Block 5 عند وادى العريش سوف يتم رفع المياه بمحطة طلمبات عملاقة إلى منسوب أعلى من 100 متر فوق سطح البحر لتصل إلى الوادى بتكلفة عالية .. فى حين أن الأمطار والمياه الجوفية فى ذلك الوادى كما يقول الخبراء تكفى لإنتاج ماينتجه هذا الوادى حاليا ثلاث مرات على الأقل وتكفى احتياجات السكان فى تلك المنطقة ثلاث مرات على الأقل .. فما هو المقصود بهذه المرحلة من المشروع مع عدم جدواها الإقتصادية إلا إذا كان هناك إلتزاما استراتيجيا لانعلمه بحتمية إمداد إسرائيل بمياه النيل ومن حصة مصر التى تعانى فقرا فى المياه يتزايد مع الأيام .

من قراءاتى العديدة  ومن مصادر مختلفة عن أطماع إسرائيل فى مياه النيل ، وصلت إلى قناعة كافية أن مشروع ترعة السلام وتنمية شمال سيناء سينتهى فى مرحلة من مراحله كأحد أهدافه الغير معلنة إلى إمداد إسرائيل بما يكفيها من مياه النيل على حساب الشعب المصرى دون إرادة منه .. وسوف يقودنا حكامنا من خلال تخديرنا بتصريحاتهم  خطوة خطوة إلى هذا الواقع الأليم فى يوم قد يكون قريبا نرجو أن لايحدث أبدا .

وأقول إن إسرائيل ليست من دول حوض النيل ، ولايجب أن تكون رحمة بأطفالنا وأحفادنا ، وإن وصلها نقطة واحدة من مياه النيل فسوف تصبح رغما عنا من ضمن دول الحوض ، وسوف يكون ذلك ألعن مسمار دققناه بأنفسنا لحسابها فى مصر والقارة الأفريقية كلها ، وبعد أن كانت إسرائيل هى مسمار جحا فى منطقة دول الجوار فقط ، ثم امتدت إلى المنطقة العربية كلها .. هاهى الآن تمهد لدق نفسها فى أفريقيا كلها بعد أن مهدت لذلك من أيام تيودور هرتزل مؤسس الحركة الصهيونية الذى زار القاهرة عام 1903 ليخدع المصريين بحجة تنمية شمال سيناء وتوصيل مياه النيل من فرع دمياط بالدلتا إلى القدس .. على أمل أن تتحقق إسرائيل الكبرى التى كان يحلم بها من النيل إلى الفرات والمعلقة خريطتها بالكنيست الإسرائيلى ..وقد رفض آباؤنا عام 1903 ماقدمه هرتزل واكتشفوا خديعته رغم أنهم كانوا تحت الإحتلال البريطانى ، فأى احتلال بغيض يجثم فوق صدورنا ويكاد يخنق أنفاسنا تلك الأيام فلا نستطيع حتى أن نجتمع على كلمة "لا " بصوت قوى جسور يهز الجبناء والغافلين ، ويتحطم به عروش المنافقين والمتسلقين .

وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله .*

----------


## atefhelal

*تابع – التعقيب على مشروع تنمية شمال سيناء*

*من المنطقى أن نؤيد أى مشرعات لتنمية سيناء ، ليس بغرض تخفيف ضغط الكثافة السكانية عن الوادى والدلتا فقط ، ولكن لإيجاد جبهة تنموية سكانية بكثافة معقولة بيننا وبين إسرائيل العدو التقليدى لنا ، حتى ولو ارتبطنا معها بمعاهدات سلام وتطبيع موثقة دوليا ، فأطماع إسرائيل لاحدود لها وتتعدى بها حدود أى إلتزام بأى مواثيق ومعاهدات ، ويساندها فى ذلك أكبر قوة دمار فى العالم وهى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .. ويجب حين تضع حكومات مصر فى أولويات اهتماماتها تكثيف مشروعات التنمية فى سيناء .. أن لايوجد أى شبهة لأى مشروع منها لتواجد أى نشاط إسرائيلى مستديم بسيناء ، أو أى شبهة ارتباط بأى مصلحة إسرائيلية بأى مشروع يقام على أرضها ..

ولقد وصلنا من قبل فى عرضنا السابق إلى أن أطماع إسرائيل فى مياه النيل عن طريق ترعة السلام هى أطماع مؤكدة .. وإذا وضعنا فى الإعتبار أن الوضع أصبح متفجرا ، لأن مياه النيل ببساطة لم تعد تكفى احتياجات مصر وإثيوبيا – فضلا عن احتياجات باقى دول الحوض - ، وأن الهضبة الإثيوبية تحت سيطرة إثيوبيا تمد النيل وحدها عند أسوان بحوالى 85% من متوسط الإيراد السنوى لحصة مصر من مياه النيل .. وأنه طبقا لتصريحات وزراء الرى والموارد المائية فى العقدين الأخيرين ، قد هبط متوسط نصيب الفرد من الماء فى مصر إلى ماتحت خط الفقر المائى المقدر عالميا بألف متر مكعب سنويا ، وإذا فكرت إثيوبيا - وهى تفكر فعلا -  فى زراعة نصف أراضيها الخصبة الصالحة للزراعة فى أراضيها فسوف يقل رصيد مصر من مياه النيل 9 مليار متر مكعب سنويا تمثل 16% من رصيدها المائى الحالى .   إذن فمن الجنون المطبق أن يفكر أحد المجانين من حكامنا الأشاوس فى التبرع بنقطة واحدة من حصة مصر المائية لإسرائيل أو لغيرها .. وحين نعلم أن ليبيا وهى الدولة العربية الشقيقة قد طالبت من قبل بنصيب من مياه النيل ، وقد تطالب الأردن ولبنان بالمعاملة بالمثل ونعطيهما جزءا من حياتنا  .. فمعنى ذلك أننا نضحى بحياتنا وهى ماء النيل فى سبيل حياة أعدائنا ونبخل بها على الأشقاء .. !! .

وإذا نظرنا إلى تكلفة توصيل مياه النيل فقط إلى مناطق التنمية والتى سوف تزيد على 1.5 مليار دولار ، وأن هدف المشروع النهائى هو إصلاح ورى 400 ألف فدان ، منهم 50 ألف فدان غرب قناة السويس بمنطقة سهل التينة Block 1 ، والباقى Block 2-4 من جنوب القنطرة شرق حتى بير العبد ، Block 5 وهى منطقة وادى العريش 135 ألف فدان من الـ 400 ألف فدان إجمالى هدف المشروع ، وقد أكدنا من قبل انعدام الجدوى الإقتصادية للمنطقة الأخيرة ، وأن الغرض منها للأسف هى أن تكون مرحلة لمرحلة تالية لم يعلن عنها ، وهى إمداد إسرائيل بمياه ترعة السلام .. !! . والعجيب فى أمر تلك المنطقة ، أن مشروع تنمية سيناء لم يكن يتضمنها ، وقد تم ضمها فى عام 1990 بناءا على طلب منير شاش محافظ شمال سيناء فى ذلك الوقت ، وقد أدى هذا المحافظ دورا بهذا الشكل كان مرسوما من قبل فى تلك المهزلة .. وانتقلت سلطة تنفيذ المشروع عام 1991 من يوسف والى وزير الزراعة  إلى وزير الرى والموارد المائية رغم أن الإختصاص كان يجب أن يكون من البداية لوزير الموارد المائية فلماذا كان ليوسف والى .. وماذا كان دوره ..!! .

ولو تم إلغاء الإمتداد غير الإقتصادى لمياه ترعة السلام برفع مياهها بمحطة طلمبات عملاقة إلى منسوب أعلى من 100 متر فوق سطح البحر لكى تصل إلى وادى العريش على بعد 40 كم من الحدود الإسرائيلية ، لأبعدنا الشبهة السوداء عن النخبة الحاكمة فى الإستجابة لأطماع إسرائيل فى مياه النيل على حساب الفقر المائى للشعب المصرى ، ولقفلنا الباب أمام أطماع أشقائنا فى نصيب لهم أيضا من حصة مصر البائسة .. 

كما أن مجمل المشروع فى باقى المناطق عدا منطقة وادى العريش عديمة الجدوى ، إن حقق بعض المكاسب ، فلن تعوض مكاسيه ماتم إنفاقه عليه ، لأن الأرض المستهدف إصلاحها شديدة الملوحة وتحتاج إلى كميات كبيرة من المياه لمدة طويلة لغسيلها ، وإذا تم ذلك فسوف تعطى محصولا ضعيفا ، كما أن الإستخدام المتوقع للأسمدة الكيماوية والمبيدات الحشرية ، ثم تسرب مياه الرى الحاملة لتلك السموم وأملاح التربة إلى المياه الجوفية سيفسد صلاحيتها للشرب والإستخدام الآدمى ، وتسربها المتوقع أيضا إلى بحيرة البردويل سوف يدمر بيئتها الحيوية ويؤثر بالسلب على ثروتها السمكية فتلحق بأخواتها الأربعة شمال الدلتا . وتعتبر بحيرة البردويل فى وضعها الحالى من أحسن أماكن صيد الأسماك فى مصر ويعيش عليها حوالى 3000 صياد وعائلاتهم ، وبها أربع هيئات تعاونية كبيرة لصيد الأسماك ، وقد توسع نشاطها إلى تصدير الأنواع الممتازة من الأسماك بأسعار مرتفعة لدول البحر الأبيض المتوسط ، والبحيرة يمكن أن تستوعب عددا مماثلا من الصيادين وعائلاتهم بعد أن يتم التخلص من مافيا أعمال الصيد بها .*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
أستاذيّ الفاضلان عاطف هلال و د. أحمد فنديس

ما أعظمه من مجهود و ما أروعها من قيمة فكرية تلك التي نتابعها معكما هنا
ما كان لي أن أقطع ذلك التسلسل المتميز في عرض الدراسة
لكن رأيت أنه عليّ شكركما 
فبارك الله بكما و جزاكما الله خيراً
و نتمنى أن يتم جمع هذه المشاركات في دراسة مطبوعة لتعم الإفادة

لكما وافر محبتي و عظيم تقديري  *105 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*العزيز الغالي إسلام
شكرا لك علي متابعة هذه القضايا.هي زفرات تطلقها قلوبنا قبل عقولنا ما أردنا بها الا التنبيه والتحذير
فما يراد لمصر كثير من أعدائها وبعض أصدقائها ولن ينجيها من مشكلاتها الا إخلاص أبنائها.كل في مجاله وكل بما يستطيع.ولم يعد لنا أنا وأستاذنا الجليل  عاطف الا الكلمة والقلم...فلم يعد (السيف أصدق أنباءً من الكتب) في عهد الخمود والخمول...فقد غمدناه وأغمضنا العيون..وأخشي أن نفيق فلا نجد أنفسنا...مبروك...رفع سعر الماء الي 23 قرشا...يالله بقا حافظوا علي ماء النيل (حته عامية أناكفك بيها لغاية ما نتقابل عنده برضه) وعصير المانجو عليك المرة دى*

----------


## atefhelal

*أنا سعيد بمداخلة أخى الفاضل الحبيب إسلام شمس الدين ..

وسعيد أيضا أن أستاذنا الحبيب الدكتور أحمدفنديس وجد وقتا مع زحمة بداية العام الدراسى ليشارك حتى ولو بكلمتين وبس .. وأنا أعذرك يادكتور بس مش على طول وفى انتظار اللقاء والمانجو على حسابى ..*

----------


## atefhelal

*هل قضية مياه النيل سوف تكون سببا للحرب والتوتر بين مصر ودول حوض النيل ، وتصبح التمهيد المرسوم لفرض الهيمنة الأمريكية الإسرائيلة على إرادة مصر والمصريين دون تدخل من آلة الحرب والدمار الأمريكية  ..؟ ! .*

*عندما أعلن الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات نيته فى نقل مياه النيل إلى إسرائيل خلال مفاوضات كامب دافيد – وبصرف النظر عن جدية السادات رغم تعهداته المكتوبة  أو أن ذلك كان نوعا من المناورات السياسية مع اليهود ..!!. –  فقد بدأت مع إعلانه هذا بوادر أزمة حقيقية فى السبعينيات بين مصر ودول الحوض .. أدت إلى أن يصرح السادات معلقا على ماأثير بشأن نية إثيوبيا بناء سدود على فروع النيل بالهضبة الحبشية ، "بأن العبث بمياه النيل من أى طرف من الأطراف لن يكون له إلا رد فعل واحد هو اللجوء إلى قوة السلاح" .. ورد عليه الرئيس الإثيوبى – فى ذلك الوقت – مانجستو هيلاماريام بالتهديد علنا بتحويل حوض النيل من مجمع للمياه إلى بركة من الدماء .

والحادثة الأخرى – هى المحاولة الفاشلة لإغتيال حسنى مبارك فى يونيو 1995 بالسودان ، التى أدت إلى تدهور العلاقات الثنائية بين مصر والسودان ، وهدد حسن الترابى بوقف انسياب مياه النيل إلى مصر ، فأعلنت الحكومة المصرية ردا حادا وقويا بأن الذين يلعبون بالنار فى الخرطوم يدفعون مصر إلى الدفاع عن حقوقها وحياتها .


وفى الجانب الآخر نرى أن أمريكا تلعب دورا غريبا فى منطقة حوض النيل ، بهدف أن ترضخ مصر وتلعب دورا يتمشى مع الأهداف الأمريكية لمصلحتها ومصلحة إسرائيل فى المنطقة العربية ، باعتبار أن مصر دولة محورية فى المنطقة العربية ... فقد ربطت السياسة الأمريكية موضوعات المياه والبيئة فى المنطقتين العربية والأفريقية باهتماماتها الإستراتيجية والعسكرية بدول المنطقتين .. ويتضح ذلك فى المؤتمرات الثنائية أو متعددة الأطراف التى تشارك فيها السياسة الأمريكية أو تقترحها .. وذلك بهدف استثمار قضايا المياه بالمعنى السياسى والإستراتيجى فى إطار السياسة الأمريكية لتصب فى النهاية فى اتجاه مصالحها ومصالح إسرائيل .. والمثل الذى يجرى حاليا ، هو الدعوة التى تتبناها أمريكا لمؤتمر موسع يعقد فى مصر حول العراق ويضم بشكل أساسى العراق والدول المجاورة له ومجموعة الدول الصناعية الثمانى الكبرى .. وقد أكد السفير الأمريكى أمس اهتمام بلاده البالغ بعقد هذا المؤتمر فى القاهرة ، وبهذا الشكل سوف تقوم مصر للأسف بدورها الداعم الناعم لعصابة بوش فى البيت الأبيض ، وخاصة بعد أن تراجعت سوريا عن كثير من مواقفها نتيجة الضغط الذى مارسته أمريكا عليها .


إن إهتمام أمريكا بمياه النيل له تاريخ سابق منذ فترة إنشاء السد العالى ، حيث قام الخبراء الأمريكيون فى ذلك الوقت بصفة رسمية بدراسة شاملة لإثيوبيا على مستوى الأراضى الصالحة للزراعة وعلى مستوى السدود لتخزين المياه وتوليد الطاقة الكهرومائية ، وتم ذلك فى عهد الإمبراطور هيلاسلاسى والدراسات الكاملة منشورة بالكامل . ثم بدأت أمريكا منذ عام 1991 وحتى اليوم بمساندة إثيوبيا فى إنشاء مجموعة من السدود على الروافد بداخل أراضيها ... واستطرادا يجب الإشارة إلى أن المؤسسات الأمريكية والأوروبية والبنك الدولى هى التى قدمت التمويل للسدود التى يجرى تشييدها حاليا .

والنقطة الجديرة بالإهتمام والدراسة ثم المتابعة مستقبلا هى مدى تأثير العلاقات الأمريكية الإثيوبية ، ومدى تأثير ماتنويه أمريكا من تمزيق السودان إلى ثلاث كيانات ضعيفة تابعة على المصالح القومية لمصر .. فهل تنوى أمريكا إخضاع إرادة مصر والمصريين دون استخدام آلة حربها ودمارها لمصالحها ومصالح إسرائيل فى مصر والمنطقتين العربية والأفريقية ... ؟؟ .


المراجع :
·	السياسة المصرية ومياه النيل فى القرن العشرين للدكتور عبد الملك عودة .
·	ملف المياه / منشور فى مجلة السياسة الدولية عدد أكتوبر 2004 .

وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله .*

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*مادام علي حسابك أجيب المدام 
ونشرب تمام     وناكل حمام
واروح وانام وانا ف انسجام

أصل ((الأسعار ارتفعت)) وآخرها الميه

فاكر جوز الحمام لما كان حمامتين وزغلولة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أستاذنا الفاضل
كلمتين وبس
وبعدين حتلاقينى وراك ع الخط

كل عام وأنت بخير بمناسبة
اليوم العظيم
أرجو أن تقرؤها غدا
أخوكم*

----------


## atefhelal

*أنا فى انتظارك ... مع اعتذارى لأم كلثوم

أما عن الحمام رغم أنى أحبه بالفريك إلا أنى أفضل عليه السمان البرى المهاجر بتاع زمان .. اللى كان بيتباع بالتورة فى المطرية والمنزلة ، وإنت أستاذ فى الجغرافيا والمناخ والتضاريس ..ياريت تلاقيلى موقعه وبيحط فين الأيام دى وأنا علىّ السفر والتكاليف .. أصل أنا أحلامى بتمد لزمان وأيام زمان فى الفن وموضوعات الأكل بس .. أما فى باقى الأمور فهى تايهة فى بكرة وبعد بكرة .. رغم إن معدش فى العمر بكرة كثير ..

تحياتى وخالص تمنياتى 

تحياتى وفى انتظارك*

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*أستاذنا الجليل كل عام وأنت بخير
عمر الانسان لا يقاس بالسنوات
فتوت عنخ آمون والشابي ماتا صغيرين
ولكنهما يعيشان بيننا حتى الآن
لماذ قلبتها تراجيديا ع الآخر
عملت زيي في قصة العجوز والنهر
ما كنا كويسيييييييييييييييييييين!!!!
عايز تهرب من تكاليف المواصلات
ثم أنا زيك (بتاع زمان) وزمان قوى
رغم اننى (أكبر منك) بشوية لكن انت تعرف عني
كتير كتير
علي شاطئ بورسعيد..في هذه الأيام تنصب الشباك
تعال معي أأكلك أحلي سمان وألذ طير
((ولحم طير مما يشتهون))
وانا بقي في انتظارك موش زى ام كلثوم
ولا حطيت ايدى علي خدى ولا حاجة
هاحط ايدى ف جيبك واطلع المعلوم وادفع حق التذاكر
موافق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## atefhelal

*أنا موافق ومليون موافق .. وعليك التفكير وأنا عليا التدبير 

وشوف بقى اللى خد من وقتى حوالى 3 ساعات قراءة فى 4 مراجع علشان أكتب كام فقرة فى المشاركة التالية...

ألتقى معك على السمان وإوعى تكون عزومة مراكبية *

----------


## atefhelal

*عندما نقول أن مصر لها حق تاريخى فى مياه النيل ...*

*فماذا تعنى عبارة "حق تاريخى" ..؟ .. هل الدراسات التاريخية الموثقة التى تتعلق بحق مصر والإتفاقات التى تم إبرامها فى شأن مياه النيل يمكن أن تغطى هذا التعريف ، وأولهما البروتوكول الموقع بين بريطانيا العظمى وإيطاليا فى عام 1891 م كدولتين مستعمرتين ، حيث جاء فى البند الثالث منه " تتعهد الحكومة الإيطالية بعدم إقامة أى إشغالات على نهر عطبرة لأغراض الرى يكون من شأنها تقليل تدفق مياهه إلى نهر النيل على نحو ملموس" . ومنها بعض الأحداث الموثقة مثل الطلب البريطانى من مصر إطلاق يد حكومة السودان المصرى البريطانى فى زيادة مساحة أراضى مشروع الجزيرة فى السودان لزراعة مزيد من القطن الذى تحتاجه المصانع فى بريطانيا من 300 ألف فدان إلى مساحات غير محددة تبعا لما تقتضيه حاجة تلك المصانع ، ورفضت حكومة سعد زغلول الطلب البريطانى لأن هذا يؤدى إلى الإضرار بالرى فى مصر .. وكان الرد البريطانى بأن لمصر حقوقا تاريخية وطبيعية فى مياه النيل ، وأن بريطانيا تعترف بها ، وترى تشكيل لجنة خبراء من الجانبين المصرى والبريطانى خلال عام 1925 ، تقترح قواعد توزيع مياه النيل بين مصر والسودان ... إلى أن توصلا فى النهاية إلى اتفاقية عام 1929 م ، وكان أهم مانصت عليه تلك الإتفاقية هو إقرارها بحق مصر التاريخى فى مياه النيل وضمان تدفقه لإحتياجات الزراعة ، كما أقرت بنصيب عادل فى كل زيادة تطرأ على موارد النهر فى حالة القيام بمشروعات جديدة فوق النيل أو روافده مستقبلا ، وحددت حصة مصر السنوية بمقدار 48 مليار م3 سنويا ، وحددت حصة السودان بمقدار 4 مليار م3 سنويا .

ومجمل القول بالنسبة لإتفاقية عام 1929 بين مصر وبريطانيا (الأخيرة ممثلة للسودان) ، أن بعض الدارسين يرى أنها تسوية تاريخية حصلت مصر بموجبها على إقرار قانونى مكتوب بحقوقها التاريخية المكتسبة ، وحصل السودان بموجبها على حصة أكبر من المياه لتوسعاته الزراعية فى إطار نظام الرى الدائم .

ومع استقلال السودان فى يناير 1956 ، وقيام قائد الجيش السودانى الفريق عبود تسلم الحكم عام 1958 ، وظهور موضوع السد العالى وعقد اتفاقية تنفيذ مرحلته الأولى مع الإتحاد السوفييتى عام 1958 . بدأت بعض القلاقل ، حيث تنصلت حكومة السودان من اتفاقية عام 1929 ، وخرقتها من جانب واحد عندما بدأت فى تنفيذ أعمال تعلية سد خزان سنار ، بدعوى أن اتفاقية عام 1929 كانت بين مصر وبريطانيا وليست بين مصر والسودان المستقل . فبدأت المفاوضات بين حكومتى مصر والسودان ، حتى توصل الطرفان إلى توقيع اتفاقية الإنتفاع الكامل بمياه النيل يوم 8 نوفمبر 1959 ، وهى المعروفة لدى الرأى العام بإسم اتفاقية السد العالى ، وأهم ماورد بها :

·	يكون ماتستخدمه مصر حتى توقيع الإتفاق وقدره 48 مليار م3 مقدرة عند أسوان سنويا هو الحق المكتسب لها ، ويكون ماتستخدمه السودان حتى توقيع الإتفاق وقدره 4 مليار م3 سنويا مقدرة عند أسوان هو حقه المكتسب قبل الحصول على الفوائد من المشروعات المشار إليها ( السد العالى فى مصر وخزان الروصيرص على النيل الأزرق بالسودان) .
·	لضبط مياه النهر والتحكم فى منع انسياب المياه إلى البحر ، تم الإتفاق على قيام مصر بإنشاء السد العالى عند أسوان كأول حلقة من سلسلة مشروعات التخزين المستمر على النيل ، ولتمكين السودان من استغلال نصيبه ، والإتفاق على أن يقوم السودان بإنشاء خزان الروصيرص على النيل الأزرق ، وأن يقوم بأعمال أخرى يراها لازمة لإستغلال نصيبه .
·	يتم تقسيم المياه عند السد العالى بين الدولتين على أساس متوسط إيراد النهر الطبيعى عند أسوان المقدر بحوالى 84 مليار م3 سنويا . وتستبعد من هذه الكمية الحقوق المكتسبة للدولتين وقدرها 52 مليار م3 سنويا ، كما يستبعد فاقد التخزين (بالبخر والتسرب) فى السد العالى وقدره 10 مليار م3 سنويا ، ويتم توزيع الصافى على أساس 14.5 مليار م3 للسودان و 7.5 مليار م3 لمصر ، ويُضم هذين النصيبين إلى حقهما المكتسب ، ليصبح نصيب السودان من صافى إيراد النهر بعد تشغيل السد العالى هو 18.5 مليار م3 سنويا ولمصر 55.5 مليار م3 سنويا .فإذا زاد الإيراد فإن الزيادة فى صافى الفائدة الناتجة عن زيادة الإيراد تُقسم مناصفة بين الدولتين ، وتكون الكميات المذكورة محل مراجعة الطرفين بعد فترات كافية يتفقان عليها بعد تشغيل خزان السد العالى بالكامل .


ويقول الدكتور ضياء الدين القوصى (خبير مياه ورى) : " .. كان أحد نصوص اتفاقية مياه النيل أن أى إعتراض من أى من دول الحوض سينظر إليه بعين الإعتبار ، وأن أى تعديل يحدث بسبب هذا الإعتراض سيتم توزيعه بالخصم من حصتى البلدين الموقعين على الإتفاقية ... وعلى الرغم من وجود هذا النص إلا أن أى من دول الحوض لم تتقدم رسميا بأى إعتراض لفترة طويلة ، ومن ثم فقد أصبح الإتفاق حائزا لقرينة التسامح العام التى تؤكد أن الحصول على حصة من مياه نهر مشترك يشكل ظاهر (معلن وغير مستتر) ومستمر (دائم وغير منقطع) ومتسق (بكميات متساوية تقريبا كل عام) دون إعتراض من أى من دول الحوض يؤكد ويرسخ الحق التاريخى الذى لايمكن المساس به طبقا لأحكام محكمة العدل الدولية (1951) .

لاشك بعد السرد السابق أن لمصر حقا تاريخيا ثابتا فى حصتها الحالية من ماء النيل .. ولكن هل الحقوق - أى حقوق – يمكن أن يحترمها الكافة حتى ولو تم تأكيدها بحكم نهائى وبات من أى محكمة دولية ، وهل أحكام محكمة العدل الدولية هى أحكام واجبة النفاذ ... ولدينا مثال مخز لأوضاع المجتمع الدولى هذه الأيام ... فقد حكمت محكمة العدل الدولية بعدم مشروعية جدار الفصل العنصرى الذى يبنيه شارون رئيس وزراء إسرائيل ، فكان رد فعل شارون هوالإستهزاء يالمحكمة وحكمها ، وعندما سأله صحفى  ماذا سوف تفعل لو ذهبت السلطة الفلسطينية إلى مجلس الأمن لتستصدر قرارا بتنفيذ حكم المحكمة ، كان رد شارون : " لن ننفذه " .. وهو يضمن أساسا عدم إصدار أى قرار من مجلس الأمن لتأكده أن أمريكا سوف تستخدم حق الفيتو من أجل عيون إسرائيل . ففى عالم اليوم لاتوجد أى حرمة لأى حق دون سند من قوة كافية تحميه .

وتمثل اتفاقية 1959 أول تعامل مصرى مع دولة مستقلة فى حوض النيل بعد أن رفضت السودان أحكام اتفاقية 1929 بحجة أنها تمت وهى تحت الحكم الإستعمارى البريطانى المصرى ،فماذا عن باقى دول حوض النيل : الكونغو استقلت عام 1960 ، واوغندا ورواندا وبوروندى عام 1962 ، وكينيا عام 1963 ، وتنجانيقا عام 1964 ... ولم يصل أى اعتراض رسمى من أى من تلك الدول بعد استقلالها على أى بند من بنود اتفاقية عام 1959 .


عالم اليوم عالم مضحك ومبكى فى وقت واحد ومليئ بالمتناقضات وازدواجية المعايير ، فبينما رسم الإستعمار حدود الدول فى المنطقتين العربية والأفريقية طبقا لمصالحه ، وأصبحت حدودا دولية قانونية معترفا بها ، إلا أن مااتفق عليه الإستعمار فى حوض النيل بالنسبة لمياهه هو محل إعتراض من دول الحوض بعد استقلالها .. !! .

أما بالنسبة لعبارة " الحق التاريخى"  ، فقد أنشأت إسرائيل هذا الحق لنفسها فى أرض فلسطين من أوهام صنعتها ، ولكنها فرضته وحولته إلى واقع ملموس منذ وعدت الحكومة البريطانية إعطاء أرض بفلسطين لليهود ، واشتهر هذا الوعد بإسم وعد بلفور عام 1917 . ومع الفارق فى التشبيه نذكر أن السير هنرى ماكماهون أعطى نيابة عن الحكومة البريطانية وعودا للشريف حسين عندما قابله فى مكة عام 1915 غيرت خريطة المنطقة العربية بعد ذلك ، وتم بناءا على تلك الوعود تعيين فيصل الإبن الثالث له عام 1922 ملكا على الدولة العراقية الجديدة وكذلك تعيين ابنه عبد الله ملكا على الأردن ، وذلك بعد أن هزم عبد العزيز آل سعود الهاشميين شمال الجزيرة العربية وأعلن نفسه ملكا على السعودية العربية . وبعد اتفاقية سايكس بيكو عام 1916 وهى اتفاقية تفاهم بين حكومتى فرنسا وبريطانيا ، تم تقسيم الدول العربية (بعد هزيمة تركيا) إلى منطقتين منطقة تحت الحماية الفرنسية ومنطقة تحت الحماية البريطانية . وإذا علمنا كيف نشأت دول الخليج الخمسة (الكويت والبحرين وقطر والإمارات وعمان )  حيث تأسست على تفاهم بعض مشايخ القبائل ورؤساء الأسر مع الإستعمار البريطانى ، سوف نعذر تلك الدول إن لجأت لحماية حدودها إلى أى بلد ليست من بلاد العرب ..  والإستعمار فى أى صورة له يفضل التعامل دائما مع فرد أو أفراد ويكره التعامل مع الشعوب .. فالكويت مثلا منذ استقلالها عن الحكم البريطانى عام 1961 دخلت فى مشاكل مع العراق التى طالبت بحقها فى أراضى الكويت بحجة أن بريطانيا العظمى إعترفت بالسيادة العثمانية على أرض الكويت قبل الحرب العالمية الأولى ، وكانت الكويت تحت حكم العراق كأحد محافظاتها .. إذن فالكويت يجب أن تتبع السيادة العراقية كحق تاريخى للعراق .. وتكررت محاولات العراق استرداد الكويت منذ عام 1939 حتى صدام حسين .. ولاأذكر ذلك تأييدا لحق العراق فى استرداد الكويت ولكن لكى أوضح مدى تناقض عبارة " الحق التاريخى" واستخدامها أحيانا لتحقيق أوهام البعض أو مصالحهم ... مثلما فعلت إسرائيل عندما حولت وهما محضا إلى حق تاريخى ثم إلى واقع مأساوى نعيشه الآن ..حيث يتم التلاعب بهذه العبارة من منطلق القوة وجبروت الحماية أحيانا ...

فنرى اليهود يدعون أن لهم حقا تاريخيا فى فلسطين ، ويدعمون ذلك بقولهم : أنه بعد أن أخرجهم أحد فراعنة مصر مطرودين منها وتاهوا فى الصحراء سنين عديدة ، قادهم شاؤول أول ملك عليهم إلى فلسطين حيث أحرز نصرا على أهلها ، وبنى ابنه سليمان أول هيكل بالقدس ، ثم جاء البابليون وهدموه عام 586 ق.م. ، وأخذوا اليهود أسرى فى بابل (العراق) بما يسمى تاريخيا بالأسر البابلى ، وبقوا هناك حتى سمح لهم قورش بالعودة إلى فلسطين ، وأعادوا بناء هيكلهم مرة أخرى عام 516 ق.م. . ثم جاء الرومان عام 70 ق.م فهدموا القدس على من فيها من اليهود ، فهرب من تبقى منهم إلى غرب أوروبا .. من هنا قال اليهود أن لهم حقا تاريخيا فى فلسطين رغم أنهم فى الأساس كانوا محتلين لها بالقوة قبل أن يتم طردهم منها مرتين ... وزادوا على ذلك بأن لهم حقا تاريخيا فى العراق لمجرد أسرهم وتسخيرهم فيها لمدة سبعين عاما ، ثم زادوا وقالوا أن لهم حقا تاريخيا فى شمال شرق الدلتا بمصر ، وذلك لمجرد أن أحد فراعنة مصر كان كريما  واستضاف يعقوب وأبنائه من أجل خاطر ابنه سيدنا يوسف ، وعاشوا بها آكلين شاربين متناسلين ، إلى أن جاء فرعون آخر وطردهم من مصر أيام سيدنا موسى عليه السلام بعد أن أثاروا الفتن وأزعجوه بمعتقداتهم .. فى جميع الأحوال أقول أن اليهود شطار فقد حولوا جزءا كبير من أوهامهم إلى حقيقة .. ولكن العرب فلهم الله فهم مصرون على تحويل كل حقيقة إلى وهم وخرافة .. ولعلنا فهمنا الآن كيف يتم التلاعب بعبارة "الحق التاريخى" تزييفا للحق نفسه واعتداءا على حقوق الآخرين ، وكيف يتم ضياع الحق التاريخى الحقيقى ويتحول إلى وهم على أيدى السفهاء من حكامنا وبسبب الضعف والوهن الذى أصاب شعوبنا .. !!.*

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*بارك الله فيك أستاذنا العزيز.هذا علم ينتفع به يعتبر صدقة جارية أدعو الله أن تكون في ميزان حسناتكم
وأرجو أن نلتقي علي (السمان والخريف) علي الأبواب ولا تخف أخي العزيز من المراكبية
إلا إذا كانوا سيعزمونك علي (بياض) 
دمت مشرقا*

----------


## atefhelal

*الذى طرح موضوع هذه الصفحة فى البداية هو الدكتور أحمد فنديس أستاذ الجغرافيا البشرية ، وقد دعانى أمس لحضور مؤتمر بكلية آداب القاهرة .. وكان موضوع المؤتمر هو صحارى مصر ,, ولكنى وجدت مرورا هاما فى كلمات إفتتاح المؤتمر على ماء النيل وتاريخه .. ووجدت أن الموضوع يستحق الإهتمام مرة أخرى فأعدت طرحه وتثبيته فى قاعة السياسة .. وكلنا نعلم أن دول حوض النيل وعلى رأسها السودان تعانى من مؤامرات  خططت لها الصهيونية بيد أمريكية للضغط – فى رأيى – على مصر فى النهاية ، ومحاولة خنقها عن طريق التلاعب بحصتها من مياه النيل .. كما أننى أتوقع .. توصيل مياه النيل إلى تل أبيب استنتاجا مما عرضته من حقائق على هذه الصفحة ، وتصبح إسرائيل بهذا الشكل دولة من دول حوض النيل .. وهنا تكمن الكارثة .. بالإضافة إلى الكوارث الكثيرة التى نعانى منها نتيجة التسلط الأمريكى الصهيونى على أقدار الشعوب العربية ...*

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا لك استاذي العزيز على رفع وتثبيت هذا الموضوع القيم
ولسيادتك ولأستاذي الغالي الغائب الحاضر كل التحية والتقدير


بسنت

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

أستاذي الكريم...مؤتمر كلية آداب القاهرة كان موضوعه صحارى مصر لذا ماء النيل وتاريخه لم يكن هو أساس البحوث ولقد أخبرتك أن هذا الموضوع مجال مؤتمر آخر سيعقد في جامعة المنوفية عن الأمن المائي العربي
طبعا كلنا نعلم أن دول حوض النيل وعلى رأسها السودان تعانى من مؤامرات خططت لها الصهيونية بيد أمريكية للضغط على مصر فى النهاية ، ومحاولة خنقها عن طريق التلاعب بحصتها من مياه النيل .. كما أن توصيل مياه النيل إلى تل أبيب هي كارثة العرب المقبلة بعد سقوط العراق واتفاقية الكويز  Quiz بالإضافة إلى الكوارث الكثيرة التى نعانى منها نتيجة التسلط الأمريكى الصهيونى على أقدار الشعوب العربية...فلنفضح خطط الأعداء وننبه شباب مصر الي أهمية الحفاظ علي نهر النيل من كل سوء ...خاصة تلويثه داخل أرضنا...وأدعوك الي بدء جولة جديدة من الحوار حول موضوع الأمن المائي المصري....,شكرا علي الكتاب البديع الذى أرادوا انتزاعه منى بعد أن رأوه معي ولكنى تمسكت به ولسوف أشتري ـ أنا ـ نسخا منه لأهديها لرئيس قسم الجغرافيا وأساتذة الجغرافيا الطبيعية والاقتصادية...شفت انت بقي دبستنى إزااااااى.مع تحياتي

----------


## Bold Eagle

*أشكر الاخ كاتب الموضوع لاثارة هذا الموضوع القيم والمهم كذلك اوجه  تحية تقدير واعجاب للاخ عاطف هلال علي المجهود المخلص والبحث الرائع والمعلومات القيمة التي اثري بها هذا الموضوع* 
*بارك الله فيك وارجو ان تعم فائدة هذا البحث الجميع لينتبهوا الي المؤامرات التي تحاك للامه بمشاركة من بعض ابنائها العاقين لاسلامهم وعروبتهم والي الله المشتكي!!!!!!*

* واحب ان اعقب هنا ببعض النقاط الهامة :*
*1- ليس سرأ ان اسرائيل منذ زرعها في المنطقه وهي تحاول ان تستولي وتتحكم في مصادر المياة بالمنطقة فبدأت بالسيطرة والتحكم بل سرقة المياة الفلسطينية بل ومنع السكان الاصليين من اي حق للانتفاع بالماء.*

*2- منذ عام 1974 واسرائيل تضع اعينها علي مياة النيل باعتبار انه اقرب المصادر واقلها كلفة لامداد اسرائيل بالماء والكلام هنا ل Elisha Kally -احد اشهر علماء المياة الاسرائيلين ومن هنا تبداء مؤامرة السلام او كما يحلو للبعض تسميتها " عملية السلام"*

*3- في الحظة المناسبة تم فتح القنوات مع النظام المصري في ظل استغلال للوضع الاقتصادي السييء وبالترغيب تارة وبالترهيب تارة اخري تم توقيع مؤامرة السلام المتضمنة العديد من الشروط المجخفة والغير معلنة ومنها ان يكون لاسرائيل نصيب من مياة النيل.*

*4- تنفيذ الخطة سواء رضينا ام ابينا وبداء ذللك بزيادة نفوذ اسرائيل في دول حوض وادي النيل وتراجع النفوذ المصري عموما -استمرار الضغط الاقتصادي علي مصر كشعب تمهيدا للقبول بما تم التخطيط له حيث يعد الشعب المصري العقبة الاولي في تنفيذ الخطة .*

*5- بالنسبة للسودان - العقبة الثانية في تنفيذ الخطة - ولا يخفي علي عاقل ما يتم الاعداد له في السودان وللاسف بمشاركة مصرية من اثارة المشاكل في الجنوب النصراني الوثني واثارة المشاكل بين المسلمين العرب والافارقة تمهيدا لترويض النظام ماذا والا درس العراق ليس ببعيد..* 

*6- عملية نقل مياة النيل لاسرائيل سوف يتم الترويج لها اولا من خلال مشروع تنمية شمال سيناء NSADP المشهور عالميا ثم مساعدة الفلسطينين العرب المسلمين مائيا في اراضي السلطة الوطنية والتي وقعت اقرارا بأن اسرائيل لها مطلق السيطره علي مصادر المياة ثم اتفاق مشاركة للمياة ( الحصة الاكبر فيه لاسرائيل)* 

* 7- كان اهم اسباب احتلال اسرائيل للجنوب اللبناني هو فرض السيطرة علي نهر الليطاني وفرض الامر الواقع علي استغلاله فيما بعد.*

* 8- من توابع احتلال العراق ضمان تنفيذ الخطة بسهولة.*

*أما عن المشاريع الجديدة والتي يتم الترويج لها حاليا مثل مشروع توشكي فلي تعقيب اخر بعون الله* 

*وَيَمْكُرُونَ وَيَمْكُرُ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ*

----------


## الشربينى مهندس

العزيز متعدد المواهب أبو النون وزعيمنا .. الجميل بجمال النيل سلبقا ..أثرت أشجاننا وعي حد معلوماتي أن المقصود بجفنه علم الهوي كان يجلس علي ضفاف النيل .. في الإسكندرية أصبحنا نملك الترع والحمدللـه من المزارات اليومية .. استحملني يا دكتور وأقرأ هذه القصة فهي لم تعجب الكثيرين 
 مطبات 
.. الترعة معاك يا ريس ..
كلاكسات ثم توقفت السيارة .. ونزل الراكب أبو طاقية 
.. ركاب آخر عكننة .. لابس الحتة الزفرة والطاقية البيضا وساكن ع البر التاني .. وتلاقيه شايل بلهارسيا حليم ..
.. وانت مالك يا أخي كل واحد حر ..
.. مع أدخنة السجاير وروق بالك يا عم الأسطي والتماسي رايح جاي انطلقت السيارة في طريقها..
ـ علي مهلك يا سيدي معانا أطفال ..
ـ اللي مش عاجبه ينزل ..!
ـ  والا يركب تاكسي ، أضاف الراكب بجوار السائق ..
وأطلق السائق صفيرا متواصلا علي الرابع وبدون فرامل ..
ـ أول المطب يا أسطي ..
ـ لعلمكم يا افندية العربية نص مسافة .. البنزين ولع والميكانيكية فتحوها بحري وسلم لي ع الديمقراطية ..
ـ إرفع البنديرة والباقي ع الغاوي ينقط بطاقيته ..
ـ خليها بالدولار واللي مش عاجبه يركب الحمار ويدلع طاقيته ..
ويعلو الصوت ..طاقيته .. طاقيته ..   
ـ المطب اللي جاي يا أسطي ..
ـ يا يا يا أسطي 
ضغط علي الدواسة بشدة فزعقت الفرامل وتخطت السيارة المطب ثم سكنت مكانها  مع أغلظ الأيمان بعدم التحرك خطوة ..
.. انفتحت الأبواب مع سيل الشتائم المنهمر للزمن والحكومة والأهالي والسيارات القديمة والسواقين نص الكم و.. بينما انهمك السائق في قضاء حاجته في الترعة ..   

مع تحيات الشربيني المهندس

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

قبل الحديث عن الأخطار المحدقة بنهر النيل ومحاولات إسرائيل سرقة مياهه ـ كعادتها في سرقة كل ما هو عربي من أرض أو عرض أو ماء أو سماء أو تاريخ أو...جغرافيا) علينا أولا أن نحمى نهرنا المقدس من أنفسنا!!!!! وكما كتب أستاذنا الجليل مهندس عاطف هلال:
((((......لقد أسأنا كثيرا إلى النيل الحبيب ، روح مصر وشريان حياتها . لوثناه بمخلفات السفن السياحية ، وصنادل نقل بضائعنا دون ضمير أو رقابة حكيمة من حكامنا ،كما لوثناه بصرف مياه مدننا وفضلاتها ومخلفات مصانعنا ، واشتكى أحبابنا وخاصة عند مصبات فى رشيد ودمياط من مختلف أنواع التلوث الصلبة المذابة والعالقة فيه ، وأوشكت الأسماك أن تلفظ أنفاسها من كثرة السموم التى رماها المفسدون منا فى مجراه ، ومابقى من أسماكه على قيد الحياة أصبح يهدد حياة الغلابة من شعبنا بما حمله من السموم عندما يتناولونه تلبية لنداء بطونهم الجائعة وإسكاتا لصرخاتها 
لم يكتف المفسدون بتلويث هواء مصر وجوها .. للدرجة التى فازت القاهرة بالمركز الأول على كل مدن العالم فى هذا النوع من التلوث .. القاهرة التى يسكنها 15 مليون نسمه ، ويجرى فيها 1.2 مليون سيارة تنفث سمومها صباح كل يوم فى شوارعها ، بالإضافة إلى أدخنة المصانع وعوادمها ، وإلى ما يحرقه البعض من زبالتهم ، وإلى ماترميه الصحراء على رءوسنا من رمالها تأديبا وتهذيبا لنا .. لم يكتف المفسدون بذلك فاتجهوا بفسادهم إلى نيلنا الحبيب .
نهر النيل بالنسبة لمصر هو الحياة نفسها ، وهو مصدر الإلهام لشعرائنا ، وهو الترويح البسيط لبسطاء قومنا .. من مائه نرتوى ونغسل همومنا مع أجسادنا ، ونروى به أرضنا فتجود لنا بثمارها وخيراتها ، وماؤه مصدر مهم لتوليد الكهرباء ينير ظلمة الليل لنا ، وعلى سطحه ينتقل الناس فى أسفارهم ونزههم وننقل عليه بضائعنا))))
 .................
فمصر تخسر سنويا ما يعادل 3 مليارات جنيه، وذلك نتيجة  لملايين الأطنان من  الملوثات الصناعية والزراعية والطبية والسياحية التي تلقى  في نهر النيل ، وقد أشارت عدة تقارير صدرت عن وزارة البيئة إلى أن الملوثات الصناعية غير المعالجة أو المعالجة بصورة جزئية التي تلقي في النهر تقدر بنحو 5 . 4 مليون طن سنويا، من بينها 50 ألف طن مواد ضارة جدا، و35 ألف طن من قطاع الصناعات الكيميائية . كما بينت هذه التقارير أن نسبة الملوثات العضوية الصناعية التي تصل إلى المجاري المائية  تبلغ نحو  270 طن يوميا، وهي  تعادل مقدار التلوث الناتج عن 6 ملايين شخص.
ولقد قدرت المخلفات الُصلبة التي تلقى في النيل سنويا بنحو 14 مليون طن، بينما يبلغ حجم الملوثات الناتجة عن المستشفيات نحو 120 ألف طن سنويا من بينها 25 ألف طن مواد شديدة الخطورة. في حين تتمثل ملوثات الصرف الزراعي في المخلفات الزراعية وناتج حرقها، وكذلك بقايا الأسمدة والمبيدات سواء أكانت مبيدات مسموح بها أو محظور استخدامها ، فضلا عن ملوثات الصرف الصحي في القرى والريف التي تصرف مخلفاتها إلى النيل مباشرة في كثير من الأحيان، بالإضافة إلى مخلفات الناتجة عن الأنشطة السياحية من المراكب الراسية على سطح النيل.
  كل هذه الملوثات تلحق خسائر اقتصادية فادحة  تصل إلى  3 مليارات جنيه سنويا ، وقد ترتب على هذا التلوث إغلاق وتوقف أكثر من 8 محطات لضخ ورفع المياه تبلغ قيمة كل منها أكثر من 20 مليون جنيه، وتوقف الاستفادة من أكثر من 2.4 مليار متر مكعب من المياه سنويا، مما يتسبب في حدوث فاقد زراعي كبير نتيجة إلقاء الملوثات في المصارف والترع المائية.
 ولا تمثل عملية تغطية المصارف الزراعية حلا جذريا لهذه المشكلة لأن انسداد تلك المصارف يحتاج إلى جهد ووقت ومال كبير لإعادتها إلى طبيعتها ولذلك يؤكد وزير الموارد المائية والري المصري وجود خطة قومية لحماية الموارد المائية من التلوث تشمل برنامجا متكاملا للتحكم والسيطرة على جميع مصادر التلوث، وتبلغ تكلفتها أكثر من 10 مليارات جنيه حتى عام 2017.
  وعلي الرغم من توافر ما بين 2.4  و 3 مليارات متر مكعب من المياه الناتجة عن معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي، تتكلف الملايين من أجل معالجتها ، إلا أنه من الصعب ضخ هذه المياه في النيل لأنها ستصيبه بالتلوث، ولذلك لجأت وزارة البيئة لزراعة آلاف الأفدنة بالغابات الخشبية التي تروى بمياه الصرف بعد معالجتها في مدن الإسماعيلية والسادات وأسوان وفي محافظة الوادي الجديد.

ويشير وزير البيئة المصري إلى أن أهم مصادر التلوث على نهر النيل، هي المصانع حيث يوجد 34 منشأة صناعية بحاجة  لتصوب أوضاعها لخطورتها على النيل، مبينا ان الوزارة  تقدم قروض ومساعدات لتسهيل تحويل هذه المصانع إلى مشروعات صديقة للبيئة. وأضاف أن النشاط البشري يعتبر أحد مصادر التلوث الخطيرة على النهر ويندرج تحت هذا العنوان غسيل الملابس في النهر، والتخلص من المخلفات الصلبة والقاذورات وجثث الحيوانات النافقة. 
ولن يتحقق علاج هذه المشكلة بدون التوعية البيئية بين سكان كل المدن والقرى المطلة على نهر النيل وفروعه، بعد اختلاف سياسة التوعية البيئية في مصر عما كانت عليه في الماضي؛ الذي كانت فيه الطائرات تقوم برش القطن بالمبيدات (وبعضها مسرطن) نصفها كان يتسرب الي نهر النيل ويتسبب في قتل أو تسميم آلاف الأطنان من الأسماك، كما كانت المراكب السياحية الفاخرة المقامة على سطح النيل تفرغ مخلفاتها من الصرف الصحي والمواد الصلبة داخل النهر، قبل إنشاء محطات ثابتة لتفريغ هذه المخلفات.

ولقد أسفرت عدة حملات  تفتيش على المراكب السياحية النيلية للتأكد من تشغيل وحدات الصرف الصحي المطابقة للمواصفات البيئية عن ضبط 41 مركبا عائما بين الأقصر وأسوان ـ فقط ـ لا تشغّل وحدات المعالجة وتلقي مخلفاتها في النهر، وفي هذه الحالة وطبقا للقانون تتراوح الغرامات بين ألف  و 20 ألف جنيه. 

لقد اعترى الشحوب نهرالنيل البديع في السنوات الأخيرة  وبعد أن غنينا له مع أم كلثوم يوم بدأنا في بناء السد العالي "حولنا مجرى النيل" حولنا نحن الأغنية بتدميرنا له وهو روح حياتنا  الى "لوثنا نهر النيل" وأصبحنا وكأننا نهتف بكل فخر !!  "لوثناك سممناك ياللي خسارة فينا عَطاك" ورغم أن واقعنا المعاصر يشهد في كل يوم أن الحروب القادمة سوف تكون "حروب مياه" إلا أن ((الست سنية لا تزال سايبة الميه ترخ ترخ من الحنفية)) فطبقا لتقارير المجالس القومية المتخصصة يبلغ الفاقد  في مياه الشرب الى 74% من الكميات المنتجة بما يتجاوز المسموح به عالميا وهو 25% وكأننا أنصح من كل خلق الله حتى نبدد هذه النسبة التى تقدر بنحو 8 مليار متر مكعب تتكلف 4 مليون جنيه يوميا0 وعندما شدت "أم كلثوم" مطالبتة المصريين بعدم البخل بمياهه العذبة وإعطائها لكل من طلبها قائلة :

*لا تبخلوا بمائها علي ظمى وأطعموا من خيرها كل فمِ*

فإنها لم يدر بخلدها أن يأتي يوم يلوث المصريون فيه نهرهم مورد حياتهم ومنبع حضارتهم ويستنزفون ماءه متجاهلين في تعاملهم معه الآية الكريمة " 000وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا000" (الأعراف – 31) فيا "شباب النيل يا عماد الجيل هذه مصر تناديكم فهبوا ثم سيروا كل جمع في سبيل" لتحافظوا علي ماء النيل وتمنعوا عنه كل دخيل وتراعوه فى النهار والليل لتشربوا منه الماء السلسبيل وتتنسموا من فوق أمواجه النسيم العليل ليبقى لكم جيلاً بعد جيل وعلي الأمد الطويل يروى أشجاركم والنخيل في واديه العاطر الجميل وعلي الله قصد السبيل0[/align]

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*عزيزي... الشربيني المهندس...شكرا..أيها الحبيب...استحملتك يا عم وقريت القصة التى لم تعجب الكثيرين...لماذا...أعتقد لعاميتها التى كتبت بها...بينما هى قصة جيدة...لو كانت كتبت بالفصحي ـ وأنت تستطيع ذلك ـ لكانت أفضل...أنا زعلت من (بلهارسيا حليم) وربما تكون سبب عدم الإعجاب بالقصة...لكن العنوان موفق (مطبات) وبدايتها ونهايته (ترعة)*...تحيتى

----------


## اسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 فيا "شباب النيل يا عماد الجيل هذه مصر تناديكم فهبوا ثم سيروا كل جمع في سبيل" لتحافظوا علي ماء النيل وتمنعوا عنه كل دخيل وتراعوه فى النهار والليل لتشربوا منه الماء السلسبيل وتتنسموا من فوق أمواجه النسيم العليل ليبقى لكم جيلاً بعد جيل وعلي الأمد الطويل يروى أشجاركم والنخيل في واديه العاطر الجميل وعلي الله قصد السبيل0[/align] 
سلمت يداك اخى فى الله د0 احمد فنديس 
 ::  
فان نيلنا الجميل يائن من وطاة الظلم  الذى يمارس عليه ولكن دون رائن ولا سامع  ولا لوجود لضمير 
لماذا  لا يحول احدا رفع هذا الظلم  هل لاننا مظلومين نحن ايضا ام هى فى الا مبالاه  امممممم فى غياب الضمير

----------


## الشربينى مهندس

العزيز الدكتور أحمد وتحية تقدير وشكرا للمجاملة والإعجاب بالقصة وسأعمل بالنصيحة فلهذا كان التواصل وخبرة الناس الكبيرة 
والتقدير لحرصك الجاد والزائد حول حال نهر النيل الغلبان في مصر الزمن اردئ 
أعتقد يا صديقي أن السر في لا مبالاة المصريين هو في هذه الجملة الخالدة (( سرقوا الصندوق يا محمد لكن مفتاحه معايا )) ما رأيك في المفاتيح الإلكترونية الآن وهي طبعا مش معانا .. مع تحياتي

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*شكرا أيتها الأخت الفاضلة.....آسيا...... والتى تدخل في إطار تخصصي العلمي....الجغرافيا
مع خالص الود*

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*المهندس الكبير   محمد الشربينى...عفوا يا صديقي فأنت كاتب كبير..أنا لم أجاملك فأنت تعرف أبو النون...هي وجهة نظرى..زأرجو لك التوفيق....وأين الكتاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
.. مع تحياتي*

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*الأخ الكريم  بولد إيجل...تحية شكر وتقدير...اليك في غربتك...حيث تحمل  وطنك في قلبك...شكرا علي مداخلتك القيمة...وأنتظر المزيد من تعليقاتك المفيدة...د احمد*

----------


## ghanwa

السلام عليكم 

سيدى الكاتب العظيم 

أختيارك للكتابه عن نهر النيل العظيم أختيار موفق 

أنا كنت محتاجه من يذكرنى بلأشعار التى كتبت وتغنى بيها فى النيل العظيم 

نيل مصر العظيم 

المتحمل منا الأسا ئه والمعامله الغير آداميه 

من بعض الأشرار 

بلرغم ما يبذل من المسئولين فى المحافظه على نعمة ربنا التى من الله علينا بيها 

ولاكن هيهات 

تفتكر ما هى الوسيله المثلى للحفاظ على نهر النيل العظيم 

cout el koloob ::

----------


## ghanwa

قرأت مقالتك عن النيل اتلعظيم 
تهر النيل بين الأغانى والأماتى 
عنوان يدل على رقة المشاعر وأحساس عالى بكل ما هوجميل 
سيدى لقد أستمتعت بما كتبه قلمك الغالى 
رجعت لزهنى أيام الزمن الجميل 
كنت فى حاجه لآن أسترجع ما كتب من شعر فى نيلنا الأصيل 
أنا موش ساكنه على النيل 
ولكنى كلما داقت بى الحياه بمسؤليتها 
ألجأ لآى سيدى الكاتب العظيم 
مكان أرى منه النيل 
لأمتع نظرى بمنظره وأسرح فى روعة ماخلق الله عز وجل
آدامه الله على بلدنا الحبيبه واحقظه من سلوكيات الأشرار 
آمين يا رب العلامين 
وآدام الله قلمك يا أستاذ أحمد بما يسعد قرائك 
نحن فى أنتظار المزيد 
فوت القلوب 
غنوه أينت الزمن الجميل وحفيدة اللحن الأصيل بنت النيل اللى أترويت من مياه أحلا أنهار العالم نهر النيل العظيم

----------


## ghanwa

قرأت مقالتك عن النيل اتلعظيم 
تهر النيل بين الأغانى والأماتى 
عنوان يدل على رقة المشاعر وأحساس عالى بكل ما هوجميل 
سيدى لقد أستمتعت بما كتبه قلمك الغالى 
رجعت لزهنى أيام الزمن الجميل 
كنت فى حاجه لآن أسترجع ما كتب من شعر فى نيلنا الأصيل 
أنا موش ساكنه على النيل 
ولكنى كلما داقت بى الحياه بمسؤليتها 
ألجأ لآى سيدى الكاتب العظيم 
مكان أرى منه النيل 
لأمتع نظرى بمنظره وأسرح فى روعة ماخلق الله عز وجل
آدامه الله على بلدنا الحبيبه واحقظه من سلوكيات الأشرار 
آمين يا رب العلامين 
وآدام الله قلمك يا أستاذ أحمد بما يسعد قرائك 
نحن فى أنتظار المزيد 
فوت القلوب 
غنوه أينت الزمن الجميل وحفيدة اللحن الأصيل بنت النيل اللى أترويت من مياه أحلا أنهار العالم نهر النيل العظيم ::

----------


## atefhelal

*مرور على مافات على سبيل الذكرى ...*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

اشكر الأستاذ عاطف لرفع هذا الموضوع الجميل ولى عودة بمشيئة الله . اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## atefhelal

يمكن قراءة الموضوع المطروح بعد المراجعة والإضافة بالرابط التالى :

*"النيل بين الأمانى والأغانى"*

----------


## الشربينى مهندس

هذا الشهر كنت بمنطقة الساحل الشمالي للاستمتاع بالصيف ونعم كثيرة ببلدنا نحمد اللـه عليها ومنها نعمة ماء النيل 
كنا نشرب الماء المعبأ ف زجاجات ونتحسر علي ماء الحنفية ببلدنا 
وتذكرت ايام الجيش والضباط الاحتياط بوادي الجن وكم كانت روعة الشرب من ماء النيل الجاري بعد حرمان المناطق النائية وتحية للذوق الرفيع لمن قال من يشرب من ماء النيل فلن ينساه 
وتحية للاستاذ احمد علي تدفق الذكريات وهذه ليست اغاني فقد تغيرنا حتي بتنا نحرف الاغاني القديمة وهل تذكرون اغنية عبد الوهاب الميه تروي العطشان وكما يغنيها بعض الشباب الآن 
الاماني ان يعود النيل كما كان والا ينسي المصري الطيب اصوله الجميلة والنبيلة والا ننسي نعم ربنا الكريم 
ورمضان كريم وكل عام واسرة المنتدي بخير

----------


## atefhelal

*هل سوف يصبح النيل يوما كأحد تداعيات واقعنا الرديئ – بفعل السفهاء منا – مجرد ذكرى وحلم من أحلام اليقظة تم حصاره بين ضفتى  "الأمانى والأغانى" كعنوان هذا الموضوع القديم ... !!!*

----------


## د. أمل

اللهم لا تحرمنا نيلنا .. و بارك لنا فيه ..

    الأستاذ الكريم الفاضل  " عاطف هلال " .. 
         بدأت فى قراءة الموضوع و لم أكمل لشعورى بالصداع بسبب ارتفاع ضغط الدم ..
 و سأكمل القراءة بإذن الله تعالى .. و بإذن الله سيبقى النيل نابضاً مهما خرب السفهاء .. و ستظل مصر آمنة  و لو كره الكارهون ..

----------


## نسمة أمل

> هل سوف يصبح النيل يوما كأحد تداعيات واقعنا الرديئ – بفعل السفهاء منا – مجرد ذكرى وحلم من أحلام اليقظة تم حصاره بين ضفتى "الأمانى والأغانى" كعنوان هذا الموضوع القديم ... !!!


عندما درسنا الحضارة المصرية درسون النيل عنوان لها ، و من ذلك الوقت رسخ في ذاكرتي أن النيل هو مصر و مصر هي النيل ، ممكن سذاجة  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! و لكن 

كثيرا ما سمعت ان من يشرب من النيل يعود اليه مرة ثانية ، هذا الكرم النيل مع زواره فمابلك مع أبنائه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ النيل لن يترك ارض الكنانة رغم كيد الكائدين و أطماع السفهاء 




> ولقد قال رسولنا الكريم (عليه الصلاة والسلام) ستعود الجزيرة خضراء..................كما بدأت....وهو (لا ينطق هن الهوى)


 فعلا ما نطق عن الهوى .

اتذكر عندما أرد الله سبحانه و تعالى يعاقب فرعون الطاغية ماذا حدث للنيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ النيل طيب و أصيل ، النيل طيب و أصيل ، النيل طيب و أصيل ،النيل طيب و أصيل 

جزاك الله ألف خير  استاذنا الفاضل و نور دربك يالعمل الصالح و رزقك السعادة بالدارين .

----------


## atefhelal

> اللهم لا تحرمنا نيلنا .. و بارك لنا فيه ..
> 
> الأستاذ الكريم الفاضل " عاطف هلال " .. 
> بدأت فى قراءة الموضوع و لم أكمل لشعورى بالصداع بسبب ارتفاع ضغط الدم ..
> و سأكمل القراءة بإذن الله تعالى .. و بإذن الله سيبقى النيل نابضاً مهما خرب السفهاء .. و ستظل مصر آمنة و لو كره الكارهون ..


ضغط الدم هو ضيف ثقيل اقتحم حياتى منذ أكثر من عشرين ، وكاد أن يفتك بى أوقاتا كثيرة ، ويسميه الأطباء "القاتل الصامت"  ولكن يمكن التعايش معه .. وإن لم يكن فى القلب والشرايين عيب فسيولوجى (أى فى وظائفهم الحيوية) ، فإن ضغظ الدم يأتى مع ضغط الإنشغال والهم .. والإنشغال والهم لم يعد يفرق بين الناس أصحاب الحس المرهف والوعى المستنير فى مصر .. وإن كان هذا هو قدر هؤلاء الناس ، فإن الإيمان أقوى من القدر بكثير .

----------


## atefhelal

> عندما درسنا الحضارة المصرية درسون النيل عنوان لها ، و من ذلك الوقت رسخ في ذاكرتي أن النيل هو مصر و مصر هي النيل ، ممكن سذاجة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! و لكن  
> كثيرا ما سمعت ان من يشرب من النيل يعود اليه مرة ثانية ، هذا الكرم النيل مع زواره فمابلك مع أبنائه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ النيل لن يترك ارض الكنانة رغم كيد الكائدين و أطماع السفهاء  
> فعلا ما نطق عن الهوى .
> اتذكر عندما أرد الله سبحانه و تعالى يعاقب فرعون الطاغية ماذا حدث للنيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ النيل طيب و أصيل ، النيل طيب و أصيل ، النيل طيب و أصيل ،النيل طيب و أصيل  
> 
> جزاك الله ألف خير استاذنا الفاضل و نور دربك يالعمل الصالح و رزقك السعادة بالدارين .


*"النيل لن يترك أرض الكنانة رغم كيد الكائدين وأطماع السفهاء "* .. لسبب بسيط أن الجغرافيا والتضاريس قبل التاريخ هم جميعا مع ضرورة انسيابه سلسلا حتى البحر مارا بأرض مصر الطيبة ، ومن يعاكس الجغرافيا والتضاريس ، فهو يتعمد الإخلال بتوازن الطبيعة كما خلقها الله .. ومن يعاكس جريان الماء واندفاعها القوى نحو البحر سوف يغرق فى الطوفان بسبب حماقته .. والنيل منذ بداية تجمع مياهه فى بحيرات دول المنبع بالجنوب وبحيرة تانا فى إثيوبيا وحتى جريان مائه  مندفعة فى اتجاه دول المصب إلى البحر الأبيض له وضع مختلف عن باقى أنهار العالم كلها ...

----------


## د. أمل

> ضغط الدم هو ضيف ثقيل اقتحم حياتى منذ أكثر من عشرين ، وكاد أن يفتك بى أوقاتا كثيرة ، ويسميه الأطباء "القاتل الصامت"  ولكن يمكن التعايش معه .. وإن لم يكن فى القلب والشرايين عيب فسيولوجى (أى فى وظائفهم الحيوية) ، فإن ضغظ الدم يأتى مع ضغط الإنشغال والهم .. والإنشغال والهم لم يعد يفرق بين الناس أصحاب الحس المرهف والوعى المستنير فى مصر .. وإن كان هذا هو قدر هؤلاء الناس ، فإن الإيمان أقوى من القدر بكثير .





     السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
  شكراً للإهتمام  أستاذنا الفاضل .. سلمك الله من كل سوء ..
 بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً و الدكتور أحمد فنديس .. موضوع أكثر من رائع .. يعتبر بحثاً متكاملاً .. 
و رغم كل السلبيات الطافية على السطح .. إلا أن ما يدعو للتفاؤل هو وجود كم هائل من الكفاءات و الإمكانيات البشرية لكنها مكبلة بجهل المتحكمين .. فبإذن الله تواتيها الفرصة لتنطلق مصرنا الحبيبة فى عهد جديد من الخير و الرخاء ..
اللهم احفظ لنا بلدنا و نيلها و اجعلها آمنة و سائر بلاد المسلمين ..

----------

